# Green pass dal 1° settembre anche per trasporti e scuole



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.


Ed ora? Che dicono quegli altri pagliacci della Lega che parlavano di "grande vittoriah" per aver impedito un mese fa il green pass nei trasporti? Qui serve il colpo di stato, altro che sperare in questo o quello.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Ora su rete 4, ospiti tutti opinionisti pro-vax da Mughini a Pregliasco, fino al burattino Toti. Se la stanno facendo sotto pure loro a fare opposizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed ora? Che dicono quegli altri pagliacci della Lega che parlavano di "grande vittoriah" per aver impedito un mese fa il green pass nei trasporti? Qui serve il colpo di stato, altro che sperare in questo o quello.



Premesso che io non sono contrario al Green Pass, pur con qualche distinguo, al tempo lo avevamo scritto che i proclami di vittoria della Lega sui trasporti erano tutta fuffa. Ormai siamo troppo sgamati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora su rete 4, ospiti tutti opinionisti pro-vax da Mughini a Pregliasco, fino al burattino Toti. Se la stanno facendo sotto pure loro a fare opposizione.


Beh,è già un passo avanti.
Mi stupisco che non abbiano invitato il classico oppositore.
Di solito lo schema è sempre questo : 3-4 ospiti contro 1


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora su rete 4, ospiti tutti opinionisti pro-vax da Mughini a Pregliasco, fino al burattino Toti. Se la stanno facendo sotto pure loro a fare opposizione.


Ahahahh rete 4 in difesa del M5S contro i cattivissimi no vaxxxxx.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahh rete 4 in difesa del M5S contro i cattivissimi no vaxxxxx.


Pagliacci. Quando si tratta di prendere posizioni pesanti, si alleano perfino con gli oppositori.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Agosto 2021)

Poi scade il green pass se non fai la terza dose?


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora su rete 4, ospiti tutti opinionisti pro-vax da Mughini a Pregliasco, fino al burattino Toti. Se la stanno facendo sotto pure loro a fare opposizione.


davvero Mughini è pro.vax? chissà perchè ero convinto fosse no.vax...detto questo ma non si occupava di calcio una volta?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premesso che io non sono contrario al Green Pass, pur con qualche distinguo, al tempo lo avevamo scritto che i proclami di vittoria della Lega sui trasporti erano tutta fuffa. Ormai siamo troppo sgamati.


Ma se ci sarebbe da controllare, gli unici posti sono proprio trasporti e scuole, dove è dimostrato che sono una macchina da contagio.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sarebbe da controllare, gli unici posti sono proprio trasporti e scuole, dove è dimostrato che sono una macchina da contagio.


se ci fosse*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> davvero Mughini è pro.vax? chissà perchè ero convinto fosse no.vax...detto questo ma non si occupava di calcio una volta?


Si oggi puntata a senso unico di stasera italia, visto che il viminale oggi ha annunciato misure dure contro i no-vax allora si stanno praticamente inginocchiando con la lingua all'infuori. Hanno fatto un servizio strappalacrime pro-M5S vittima dell'assalto al gazebo a Milano.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Ah c'è pure l'ultrà berlusconiano Minzolini. Indimenticabili i suoi editoriali al TG1, che occupavano quasi tutto il programma.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (31 Agosto 2021)

ahaha che tristezza i provax


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Mughini ora a rete 4 sui no vax nelle piazze: "_Ragliare ignobile di analfabeti_". Veronica Gentili: "_Non è che parlando di loro in questo modo li favorisci nella loro resistenza?_" . Mughini: "_Il mio cane al confronto è Buffalo Bill_".


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Toti che dice che è ingiusto aver cancellato l'account di Trump su twitter, mentre andava fatto per quelli di telegram. Eh grazie caro Toti, Twitter è una cosa e Telegram è un'altra, che paragoni sono?


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.


Finalmente! bene così!


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si oggi puntata a senso unico di stasera italia, visto che il viminale oggi ha annunciato misure dure contro i no-vax allora si stanno praticamente inginocchiando con la lingua all'infuori. Hanno fatto un servizio strappalacrime pro-M5S vittima dell'assalto al gazebo a Milano.


Fino a un anno fa le tv di Berlusconi dipingevano il M5S come il male assoluto... ora il padrone ha dato altre disposizioni...


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

*Toti elogia la Lamorgese: "Domani i no-vax bloccheranno i treni? La Lamorgese è una donna d'esperienza delle istituzioni ed agirà con grande responsabilità".*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toti elogia la Lamorgese: "Domani i no-vax bloccheranno i treni? La Lamorgese è una donna d'esperienza delle istituzioni ed agirà con grande responsabilità".*


Ora ditemi se questa gente non merita almeno di essere sputata in faccia.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sarebbe da controllare, gli unici posti sono proprio trasporti e scuole, dove è dimostrato che sono una macchina da contagio.


A scuola magari no ma in tutti i luoghi dove metteranno 'sta farsa di grin pass ci sarà uno spreco di soldi assurdo per niente, come è stato per tutte le altre attività che hanno voluto limitare e distruggere apertamente.
Più sono cattivi più sono marci, i partitini fanno questo, resistono e si allineano, tanto fare politica non serve più a nulla, bisogna EVITARE di fare politica perché fa comodo a tutti e perché tanto la volontà del cittadino comune non conta più nulla, è già stata calpestata da mò.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toti elogia la Lamorgese: "Domani i no-vax bloccheranno i treni? La Lamorgese è una donna d'esperienza delle istituzioni ed agirà con grande responsabilità".*


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi se questa gente non merita almeno di essere sputata in faccia.


Semplicemente non hanno timore del popolo. Basta poco per fargli spruzzare caghetta comunque, bastano poche persone che alzano la testa e cambiano tutti registro. Per fare un parallelo, tutta sta gente perché non si esprime con certi termini contro l'islam nonostante la grande onda progressista odierna? 
La risposta sappiamo tutti qual'è.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (31 Agosto 2021)

Che ridere vedere il partito unico ricompattarsi davanti alla terribile minaccia di quattro casalinghe che vogliono occupare un binario. E' proprio vero, meglio mettere a tacere qualsiasi scintilla di protesta perché sia mai che poi il popolo inizia a disubbidire al partito unico...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.



L'obiettivo è ovviamente la guerra civile. Sono mesi che su questi lidi pronostichiamo gravi disodini sociali e cittadini messi gli uni contro gli altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.


quali tipi di scuole? superiori?


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Che ridere vedere il partito unico ricompattarsi davanti alla terribile minaccia di quattro casalinghe che vogliono occupare un binario. E' proprio vero, meglio mettere a tacere qualsiasi scintilla di protesta perché sia mai che poi il popolo inizia a disubbidire al partito unico...


Io che prendo il treno dei pendolari posso tranquillamente dirti che bloccare i treni di chi si alza alle 6 del mattino per andare al lavoro e torna a casa alle 20 è irrispettoso vergognoso e come già visto con i miei occhi più di una volta si rischia seriamente di farsi del male.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toti elogia la Lamorgese: "Domani i no-vax bloccheranno i treni? La Lamorgese è una donna d'esperienza delle istituzioni ed agirà con grande responsabilità".*


Dalle parole riportate mi sembra tutto tranne un elogio...praticamente dice che se non fa intervenire a vietare di bloccare i binari non è capace di fare il suo lavoro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

Viene il dubbio se andare incontro a quei folli NO-VAX con l’imposizione del Green Pass sia utile o dannoso.

Ormai si moltiplicano i pareri che il governo dovrebbe, come prevede la costituzione, dovrebbe smetterla con questi “incentivi a vaccinare gli indecisi” e passare direttamente all’obbligo vaccinale senza se e senza ma.

Questo voler rispettare queste paturnie individuali sull’adozione dell’unico sistema per poter passare oltre la pandemia sta veramente arrivando a livelli insopportabili per noi che vogliamo finalmente passare oltre.

Speriamo che l’incentivo del Green Pass porti a vaccinarsi un numero adeguato di indecisi evitando di dover passare all’obbligo ed evitando i disordini, ma ormai la misura é colma. La grandissima parte del 66% degli italiani vaccinati (a cui si possono aggiungere anche il 12% di coloro non vaccinabili che sono in attesa che questa minoranza rompimaroni la smetta di fare i capricci) sono veramente stufi di queste storie.

La misura é colma.

I dati che dimostrano senza se e senza ma che il vaccino é la strada giusta sono stra-evidenti.

Non si può più accettare che questo manipolo di bambini capricciosi blocchi un paese.


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Viene il dubbio se andare incontro a quei folli NO-VAX con l’imposizione del Green Pass sia utile o dannoso.
> 
> Ormai si moltiplicano i pareri che il governo dovrebbe, come prevede la costituzione, dovrebbe smetterla con questi “incentivi a vaccinare gli indecisi” e passare direttamente all’obbligo vaccinale senza se e senza ma.
> 
> ...


Concordo, obbligo vaccinale per tutti e basta, è l'unico sistema per venirne fuori.
La storia dell'umanità è piena di situazioni nelle quali le vaccinazioni sono state imposte per legge, e nessuno si era mai lamentato, o almeno non si sapeva.
Oggigiorno, con il doping informativo esistente, i social, le notifiche continue H24 su qualunque argomento, entrano nella testa della gente quantità abnormi di notizie ed informazioni varie, incrementando ulteriormente dubbi e paturnie preesistenti.
È ora di finirla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Concordo, obbligo vaccinale per tutti e basta, è l'unico sistema per venirne fuori.
> La storia dell'umanità è piena di situazioni nelle quali le vaccinazioni sono state imposte per legge, e nessuno si era mai lamentato, o almeno non si sapeva.
> Oggigiorno, con il doping informativo esistente, i social, le notifiche continue H24 su qualunque argomento, entrano nella testa della gente quantità abnormi di notizie ed informazioni varie, incrementando ulteriormente dubbi e paturnie preesistenti.
> È ora di finirla.



Io ancora 2/3 settimane per vedere se le prenotazioni arrivano ad un livello accettabile e la maggior parte degli indecisi si fanno convincere, poi inizierei ad estendere l’obbligo a tutte le categorie del pubblico impiego e chi ha contatti con il pubblico (ad esempio cassiere, fattorini, camerieri, baristi, parrucchieri….), se poi non si raggiunge ancora il numero voluto, obbligo per tutti e basta.


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ancora 2/3 settimane per vedere se le prenotazioni arrivano ad un livello accettabile e la maggior parte degli indecisi si fanno convincere, poi inizierei ad estendere l’obbligo a tutte le categorie del pubblico impiego e chi ha contatti con il pubblico (ad esempio cassiere, fattorini, camerieri, baristi, parrucchieri….), se poi non si raggiunge ancora il numero voluto, obbligo per tutti e basta.


Ma certamente, e poi mi chiedo: chi saranno mai questi "indecisi"?
Scommetto che in parecchi casi sarà gente che, come me, ha fatto il servizio militare sottoponendosi, ovviamente senza batter ciglio alle siringate polivalenti (antidifterite, antimeningococco, antitifo, antitetano, ecc...) inoculate durante la naja...
E adesso fanno casino per una vaccinazione anticoronavirus...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toti elogia la Lamorgese: "Domani i no-vax bloccheranno i treni? La Lamorgese è una donna d'esperienza delle istituzioni ed agirà con grande responsabilità".*


Questa é la più grossa scemenza letta da almeno 6 mesi a sta parte


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed ora? Che dicono quegli altri pagliacci della Lega che parlavano di "grande vittoriah" per aver impedito un mese fa il green pass nei trasporti? Qui serve il colpo di stato, altro che sperare in questo o quello.


Sui trasporti è ridicolo.. Si mette il green pass x i treni e i pullman ma noi sui trasporti locali ovvero quelli che prendono i pendolari e che creano le calche.. Geniale


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io che prendo il treno dei pendolari posso tranquillamente dirti che bloccare i treni di chi si alza alle 6 del mattino per andare al lavoro e torna a casa alle 20 è irrispettoso vergognoso e come già visto con i miei occhi più di una volta si rischia seriamente di farsi del male.


Non ho dubbi che sia una rottura, come del resto lo è quando gli assistenti di volo o il personale d'aeroporto scioperano bloccando il traffico aereo nazionale e internazionale, quando lo fanno gli insegnanti a scuola e così via. Se è una protesta, cosa dovrebbero fare? I girotondi in piazza? E questo indipendentemente dalla correttezza o meno di ciò per cui protestano.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi che sia una rottura, come del resto lo è quando gli assistenti di volo o il personale d'aeroporto scioperano bloccando il traffico aereo nazionale e internazionale, quando lo fanno gli insegnanti a scuola e così via. Se è una protesta, cosa dovrebbero fare? I girotondi in piazza? E questo indipendentemente dalla correttezza o meno di ciò per cui protestano.


Se è per quello scioperano anche i treni, ma la cosa è un po tanto diversa....lo sciopero sul lavoro è una cosa, una manifestazione non autorizzata un'altra con blocco dei binari un'altra... Poi durante uno sciopero non ho mai visto nessuno venir picchiato dai pendolari, durante manifestazioni con blocchi dei binari ho visto scene allucinanti con botte vere....


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sui trasporti è ridicolo.. Si mette il green pass x i treni e i pullman ma noi sui trasporti locali ovvero quelli che prendono i pendolari e che creano le calche.. Geniale


è logico, altrimenti impedisci la mobilità quotidiana delle persone.
non mi risulta sia obbligatorio possedere un'auto o una moto, ci sono milioni di persone che non guidano.
già così a lunga percorrenza danneggi delle persone, c'è chi va fuori regione con i treni o i bus tutti i giorni


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2021)

> e poi mi chiedo: chi saranno mai questi "indecisi"?


In buona parte chi magari ha sì paura degli eventuali gravi effetti del virus ma anche degli eventuali effetti collaterali del vaccino. Personalmente mi disgusta la mancanza di rispetto e l'ironia su questi timori legittimi e il fatto vengano sminuite le morti e gli effetti collaterali del vaccino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è logico, altrimenti impedisci la mobilità quotidiana delle persone.
> non mi risulta sia obbligatorio possedere un'auto o una moto, ci sono milioni di persone che non guidano.
> già così a lunga percorrenza danneggi delle persone, c'è chi va fuori regione con i treni o i bus tutti i giorni


E allora che si vaccini, c'è gente che per lavoro si deve fare vaccini e altro perché magari lavora in ambienti contaminati..se con una pandemia per salire su un autobus con altre 100 persone ti chiedono il vaccino non mi pare un abuso


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora che si vaccini, c'è gente che per lavoro si deve fare vaccini e altro perché magari lavora in ambienti contaminati..se con una pandemia per salire su un autobus con altre 100 persone ti chiedono il vaccino non mi pare un abuso


non ci stanno 100 persone in autobus, perchè si siede solo uno per fila per cui c'è la distanza sociale e devi tenere sempre la mascherina.
oltre al ricambio dell'aria.
il contagio è una remota possibilità per usare un eufemismo
poi nelle tratte con più mezzi partono anche con due-tre persone a certi orari dentro in tutto il bus
mettere il green pass è una fesseria tecnicamente, perchè fa pensare che tutte le precauzioni prese per un anno e mezzo siano insufficienti, non solo un abuso
il fatto è che il green pass non serve a prevenire i contagi, bensì a sfottere la gente come scrivi tu "e allora che si vaccini"


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2021)

Comunque è incredibile che si continui a far finta che i vaccinati non contagino o non possano contagiarsi. Ci sono medici e operatori sanitari vaccinati che stan contagiando ricoverati e pazienti di ospedali o rsa e tutti fan finta di niente, molti media stanno facendo vere e proprie campagne di disinformazione in proposito.
E dire che basterebbe potenziare un sistema di test salivari che essendo non invasivi difficilmente scatenerebbero particolari obiezioni e a differenza del greenpass, fatto per forzare il vaccino, eviterebbero maggiormente la diffusione del virus dando maggiore garanzia che un soggetto non sia portatore del virus.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ci stanno 100 persone in autobus, perchè si siede solo uno per fila per cui c'è la distanza sociale e devi tenere sempre la mascherina.
> oltre al ricambio dell'aria.
> il contagio è una remota possibilità per usare un eufemismo
> poi nelle tratte con più mezzi partono anche con due-tre persone a certi orari dentro in tutto il bus
> ...


Ovvio che erano insufficienti..si è fatto il meglio che si poteva in attesa dei vaccini, adesso che il vaccino c'è si dovrebbe approfittarne, magari potendo aumentare anche alcune capienze..
Poi è ridicolo, non ti vaccini e non puoi prendere i mezzi pubblici, arrivi in azienda e non puoi mangiare nelle mense, nei bar ti mettono fuori (tra un mese col fresco ci sarà da ridere), non puoi andare al cinema, a un museo, nulla....senza contrario i lavori dove sarà obbligatorio..ma fatevi sto vaccino!
Poi sti super contrari per salute magari mangiano melma dalla mattina alla sera con dentro chissà cosa o fumano o bevono o fanno una vita da poltronari senza movimento..tutte robe molto più pericolose che vaccinarsi (per altro un vaccino che potrebbe anche salvarti la pelle se dovessi beccarti il covid)
Auguri a questi talebani no vax


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

queste cose che descrivi le fanno qua e in pochi altri posti, mentre in tanti paesi non esiste nulla di tutto ciò.
il mese scorso ho letto tutte le leggi sulla prevenzione covid di ogni paese europeo, siamo un'infima minoranza.
anche se stanno più indietro con le vaccinazioni, il fine non giustifica i mezzi.
è qui che non dormono la notte pensando a come complicare la vita delle persone


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2021)

> Ogni giorno muoiono decine di persone in incidenti stradali..stranamente però nessuno ha paura di prendere la macchina..


Francamente io non uso l'auto a cuor leggero e conosco diverse persone che non la usano o hanno smesso di usarla dopo incidenti. Ma non mi burlo di loro né le obbligo a prenderla. Anche io per le lunghe distanze preferisco usare altri mezzi di trasporto.
Però si tratta in linea di massima di una scelta. Io non sono contro il vaccino, se uno ritiene che per lui sia meno rischioso il vaccino fa bene a farselo somministrare. Nel mio caso al momento non sono convinto sia meno pericoloso il vaccino del covid (tralasciando che comunque non è mica certo che chi non si vaccina dovrà per forza contagiarsi).


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile che si continui a far finta che i vaccinati non contagino o non possano contagiarsi. Ci sono medici e operatori sanitari vaccinati che stan contagiando ricoverati e pazienti di ospedali o rsa e tutti fan finta di niente, molti media stanno facendo vere e proprie campagne di disinformazione in proposito.


esattamente, poi la pagliacciata del green pass aumentato di tre mesi dalla politica è la ciliegina.
hai il green pass e per 9-12 mesi non vieni sottoposto a test, tranne rare circostanze che riguardano in pochi.
dove sta la prevenzione dei contagi ?
ti accorgi dei positivi solo per coincidenze nella gran parte dei casi...dall'ossessione degli asintomatici ora sono innocui

infine questo modus operandi ovviamente viene interpretato da moltissime persone come un lasciapassare.
basta girare a piedi per le città e vedere che molti non rispettano più le norme di distanziamento sociale


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se è per quello scioperano anche i treni, ma la cosa è un po tanto diversa....lo sciopero sul lavoro è una cosa, una manifestazione non autorizzata un'altra con blocco dei binari un'altra... Poi durante uno sciopero non ho mai visto nessuno venir picchiato dai pendolari, durante manifestazioni con blocchi dei binari ho visto scene allucinanti con botte vere....


Una cosa diversa idealmente ma concretamente quel treno non parte, vuoi per lo sciopero dei controllori vuoi per i binari occupati dai no green pass. La sostanza non cambia. 
E parlo io che sono vaccinato con doppia dose, eh. Ma ammetto senza problemi che mi sono vaccinato perché non voglio rotture burocratiche, test continui etc. perché, dati alla mano, il Covid per la mia generazione è come una tazza di camomilla. Non me la sento di arrabbiarmi con qualche disgraziato spaventato... o la paura vale solo quando è per il temibilissimo Covid? Sento dire: eh, la scienza bla bla gli scienziati bla bla quando durante questa pandemia hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. La scienza sta navigando a vista, questo possiamo dirlo o dobbiamo chiudere occhi, orecchie e naso?
Tutto qua.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora che si vaccini, c'è gente che per lavoro si deve fare vaccini e altro perché magari lavora in ambienti contaminati..se con una pandemia per salire su un autobus con altre 100 persone ti chiedono il vaccino non mi pare un abuso


Potrei darti ragione nel caso il vaccino ti renda immune al covid.

Ma così non è ,avere uno stupido green pass alla mensa,in autobus,nel treno,al ristorante,non è sinonimo di luogo sicuro,anzi. Con la scusa del "tanto abbiamo tutti il green pass",verranno meno alcune precauzioni usate finora.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.


Perfetto, l'importante è mantenere stracolme le metropolitane di persone senza mascherina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potrei darti ragione nel caso il vaccino ti renda immune al covid.
> 
> Ma così non è ,avere uno stupido green pass alla mensa,in autobus,nel treno,al ristorante,non è sinonimo di luogo sicuro,anzi. Con la scusa del "tanto abbiamo tutti il green pass",verranno meno alcune precauzioni usate finora.


L'importante è preservare il ssn.. Se col vaccino il covid diventa una influenza o è asintomatico si può fare tutto.. Di certo la soluzione non è di non vaccinarsi


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'importante è preservare il ssn.. Se col vaccino il covid diventa una influenza o è asintomatico si può fare tutto.. Di certo la soluzione non è di non vaccinarsi


Appunto, SE. In Israele che dicono?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> E dire che basterebbe potenziare un sistema di test salivari che essendo non invasivi difficilmente scatenerebbero particolari obiezioni e a differenza del greenpass, fatto per forzare il vaccino, eviterebbero maggiormente la diffusione del virus dando maggiore garanzia che un soggetto non sia portatore del virus.


Amico mio,ma questo è impossibile 
Hanno già detto che per determinate categorie (in primis quella dei professori) non ci saranno più tamponi gratuiti.

Non posso riportare il testo integrale o rischio il ban,comunque il discorso è simile al "non favoriremo escamotage per aggirare il vaccino" , dato che in teoria alcune persone potrebbero fare il tampone ogni 48 ore per ottenere un mini green pass.

Hanno firmato accordi (a noi sconosciuti) con le case farmaceutiche,avranno un tot di vaccini da smaltire nel più breve temo possibile.


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Una cosa diversa idealmente ma concretamente quel treno non parte, vuoi per lo sciopero dei controllori vuoi per i binari occupati dai no green pass. La sostanza non cambia.
> E parlo io che sono vaccinato con doppia dose, eh. Ma ammetto senza problemi che mi sono vaccinato perché non voglio rotture burocratiche, test continui etc. perché, dati alla mano, il Covid per la mia generazione è come una tazza di camomilla. Non me la sento di arrabbiarmi con qualche disgraziato spaventato... o la paura vale solo quando è per il temibilissimo Covid? Sento dire: eh, la scienza bla bla gli scienziati bla bla quando durante questa pandemia hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. La scienza sta navigando a vista, questo possiamo dirlo o dobbiamo chiudere occhi, orecchie e naso?
> Tutto qua.


Oltre il green pass, che è usato solamente per definire pazienti di serie A (esclusivi), B, C, D ecc c'è solamente il tatuaggio sulla fronte (magari una v prima dose, due v seconda dose e si diventa tutti come Vegeta) e forse il campo di concentramento, chi lo accetta dà forza al pensiero dittatoriale che comunque non accorcia i tempi perché da questa pandemia probabilmente non si uscirà entro chissà quanto, ci sono accordi firmati, i vaccini dovranno essere comprati perché fanno parte di un piano "green" molto più grande che farà perdere ancora più sovranità ad un paese come l'Italietta che essendo asservito cronico si sta trovando piuttosto bene in pandemia, del resto non si vota, non c'è pericolo sovranismo e si possono pure approvare obblighi vari, inutili e lobotomizzanti come questo grin pass che non facilita proprio nulla e che abbiamo solo noi.
L'Italietta ragazzi, ma ci pensate? viviamo in una pandemia artificiale e per restare al passo con gli altri (tutti bravi) cerchiamo di essere duri e severi, inventando robe per complicarci la vita, vogliamo essere buoni e ci prendiamo tutti i clandestini, per salvarli e perché il mondo ci guarda (sì come no), quando in realtà gli altri cercano di uscirne tranquillamente noi mettiamo il carico burocratico, quando gli altri rifiutano i clandestini che arrivano qui e poi si ficcano a Ventimiglia per andare oltre confine noi ne prendiamo dentro altri e li paghiamo pure.
Purtroppo l'Italia è così, un tempo prendevamo tutto molto più alla leggera e vivevamo molto meglio, adesso cerchiamo di stare al passo coi tempi marci moderni distruggendoci e accettando di tutto pur di sentirci sani, salvi, liberi di poter essere liberi almeno un po', mapperfavore va.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Appunto, SE. In Israele che dicono?


Per adesso hanno un tasso di positività inferiore, i decessi sono un terzo e i ricoveri ospedalieri la metà.. Non a caso vanno per la terza dose


----------



## varvez (1 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Concordo, obbligo vaccinale per tutti e basta, è l'unico sistema per venirne fuori.
> La storia dell'umanità è piena di situazioni nelle quali le vaccinazioni sono state imposte per legge, e nessuno si era mai lamentato, o almeno non si sapeva.
> Oggigiorno, con il doping informativo esistente, i social, le notifiche continue H24 su qualunque argomento, entrano nella testa della gente quantità abnormi di notizie ed informazioni varie, incrementando ulteriormente dubbi e paturnie preesistenti.
> È ora di finirla.


quindi migliaia di morti sospette, reazioni avverse, etc. non sono da verificare prima di obbligare le persone a iniettarsi un siero (non un vaccino) UFFICIALMENTE sperimentale Vs. un virus con un tasso di mortalità bassissimo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'importante è preservare il ssn.. Se col vaccino il covid diventa una influenza o è asintomatico si può fare tutto.. Di certo la soluzione non è di non vaccinarsi


Beh,questo è tutto da vedere.
Mi auguro di no,ma la prova del 9 l'avremo da settembre in poi.

Comunque,se l'obiettivo era quello di preservare il ssn,direi che siamo a buon punto,no ?
Rispetto allo scorso anno abbiamo somministrato 77 milioni di dosi,per metà settembre avremo l'80% di popolazione vaccinata,di cosa avete paura ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,questo è tutto da vedere.
> Mi auguro di no,ma la prova del 9 l'avremo da settembre in poi.
> 
> Comunque,se l'obiettivo era quello di preservare il ssn,direi che siamo a buon punto,no ?
> Rispetto allo scorso anno abbiamo somministrato 77 milioni di dosi,per metà settembre avremo l'80% di popolazione vaccinata,di cosa avete paura ?


Io ho paura di tornare in lockdown o in zona arancione/rossa e non poter fare nulla o quasi perché ci sono tanti che scelgono di non vaccinarsi ("tanto si vaccino gli altri per me" cit)...
Perché anche il vaccino non da certezza al 100% di non doversi ricoverare, specie nei soggetti più predisposti (che senza vaccino schiatterebbero) quindi sommando milioni di non vaccinati, maggiore pericolosità della variante delta ed esigua percentuale di vaccinati che possono ammalarsi il rischio è che a settembre/ottobre siamo quasi a punto a capo e che comunque non se ne esca più..


----------



## princeps (1 Settembre 2021)

Una delle cose che mi lasciano perplesso è che ci sia gente che ancora pensa che se si tornerà in lockdown e ci saranno zone arancione e rosse sarà per colpa dei non vaccinati: esattamente ciò che vorrebbe il governo in modo da non doversi assumere responsabilità e scaricare la colpa verso una categoria: i non vaccinati ossia il capro espiatorio


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura di tornare in lockdown o in zona arancione/rossa e non poter fare nulla o quasi perché ci sono tanti che scelgono di non vaccinarsi ("tanto si vaccino gli altri per me" cit)...
> Perché anche il vaccino non da certezza al 100% di non doversi ricoverare, specie nei soggetti più predisposti (che senza vaccino schiatterebbero) quindi sommando milioni di non vaccinati, maggiore pericolosità della variante delta ed esigua percentuale di vaccinati che possono ammalarsi il rischio è che a settembre/ottobre siamo quasi a punto a capo e che comunque non se ne esca più..


Se si torna in zona rossa/arancione è perchè il vaccino non è funzionale come fatto credere. Eccetto Sicilia e Calabria sono praticamente l'80% di vaccinati in ogni regione. Se cambia colore tipo la Lombardia, che è la numero uno per vaccinati, sarà sempre colpa dei no-vax?


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura di tornare in lockdown o in zona arancione/rossa e non poter fare nulla o quasi perché ci sono tanti che scelgono di non vaccinarsi ("tanto si vaccino gli altri per me" cit)...
> Perché anche il vaccino non da certezza al 100% di non doversi ricoverare, specie nei soggetti più predisposti (che senza vaccino schiatterebbero) quindi sommando milioni di non vaccinati, maggiore pericolosità della variante delta ed esigua percentuale di vaccinati che possono ammalarsi il rischio è che a settembre/ottobre siamo quasi a punto a capo e che comunque non se ne esca più..


Oh comunque è ganza 'sta cosa, da quando è uscito il vaccino chi non è vaccinato ed è predisposto (che vuol dire? tumore? malato terminale?) muore praticamente al 100%, in base a questo è giusto il grin pass pure negli asili, stana la vita.
Quindi, visto che alcuni moriranno comunque anche il 30 enne dovrà perire col covid, facciamo al 30%, ma visto che col vaccino non è cambiato nulla almeno il ssn non si satura, quindi cosa cambierà? chi ne uscirà? questi ci mangeranno per anni e i bravi e giusti si vaccineranno ogni 6 mesi perché tanto i tempi cambiano e la gente dimentica, si diventa delle scimmie giusto per non avere rogne burocratiche, cioè il gran sogno di chi governa in Italia, fatti andare bene tutto, anche la burocrazia dittatoriale, che sarai libero e ne uscirai prima di altri cattivoni.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Una cosa diversa idealmente ma concretamente quel treno non parte, vuoi per lo sciopero dei controllori vuoi per i binari occupati dai no green pass. La sostanza non cambia.
> E parlo io che sono vaccinato con doppia dose, eh. Ma ammetto senza problemi che mi sono vaccinato perché non voglio rotture burocratiche, test continui etc. perché, dati alla mano, il Covid per la mia generazione è come una tazza di camomilla. Non me la sento di arrabbiarmi con qualche disgraziato spaventato... o la paura vale solo quando è per il temibilissimo Covid? Sento dire: eh, la scienza bla bla gli scienziati bla bla quando durante questa pandemia hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. La scienza sta navigando a vista, questo possiamo dirlo o dobbiamo chiudere occhi, orecchie e naso?
> Tutto qua.


Ma per me possono pure manifestare non è un problema, il problema è come manifesti...non vai a rompere le palle a persone normali come te bloccando i binari o le autostrade, li si rischia solo una guerra fraticida da poveri...


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Appunto, SE. In Israele che dicono?


In Israele hanno vaccinato gran parte della popolazione, ma quanti hanno fatto 2 dosi nei tempi corretti? Così come in Inghilterra...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> quindi migliaia di morti sospette, reazioni avverse, etc. non sono da verificare prima di obbligare le persone a iniettarsi un siero (non un vaccino) UFFICIALMENTE sperimentale Vs. un virus con un tasso di mortalità bassissimo?


Ancora co sta storia del "siero", ma sapete cosa significa la parola siero?..i vaccini sono tali, se poi si parla di efficacia magari è da provare ma che siano vaccini è la definizione stessa a dircelo...

Inoltre su Pfizer anche sta boiata dello sperimentale va chiusa perché ha avuto l'approvazione a tutti gli effetti delle autorità statunitensi e anche in europa è già stato detto che la conversione in autorizzazione standard nel 2023 è scontata ( poi ci sono le procedure che vanno rispettate e per tanto per adesso deve rimanere condizionata)

TUTTI i vaccini così come TUTTI i farmaci possono generare anche casi di gravi effetti collaterali, a volte anche la morte...

Parlate come se ci fossero più morti per vaccino che per covid...il covid ha tasso di mortalità bassissimo..intanto in italia su 4,5 milioni di contagiati sono morte 130mila persone (ma facciamo fossero anche 100mila o 80mila)...
i vaccini somministrati invece finora sono 75milioni di dosi e i morti (nemmeno sicuro che siano morti per il vaccini) quanti? 5?

Fate i conti


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura di tornare in lockdown o in zona arancione/rossa e non poter fare nulla o quasi perché ci sono tanti che scelgono di non vaccinarsi ("tanto si vaccino gli altri per me" cit)...


Ah per quello hai paura, non perchè oltre un centinaio di paesi nel mondo non sa cosa siano i vaccini e quindi hai potenzialmente miliardi di persone che possono entrare in Italia senza controlli (via terra non vieni controllato, basta arrivare in un paese terzo e poi giungere qui) portando varianti che rendano inefficaci i vaccini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ah per quello hai paura, non perchè oltre un centinaio di paesi nel mondo non sa cosa siano i vaccini e quindi hai potenzialmente miliardi di persone che possono entrare in Italia senza controlli (via terra non vieni controllato, basta arrivare in un paese terzo e poi giungere qui) portando varianti che rendano inefficaci i vaccini.


Ogni cosa a suo tempo..mettiamoci in sicurezza noi per quanto possibile..il mondo non lo possiamo controllare


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ogni cosa a suo tempo..mettiamoci in sicurezza noi per quanto possibile..il mondo non lo possiamo controllare


giusto
vacciniamo a più non posso, poi alziamo il ponte di legno e nel fossato con i coccodrilli tutti i cattivi di fuori il reame.
sta a vedere che vent'anni fa a Genova i no global avevano ragione...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Oh comunque è ganza 'sta cosa, da quando è uscito il vaccino chi non è vaccinato ed è predisposto (che vuol dire? tumore? malato terminale?) muore praticamente al 100%, in base a questo è giusto il grin pass pure negli asili, stana la vita.
> Quindi, visto che alcuni moriranno comunque anche il 30 enne dovrà perire col covid, facciamo al 30%, ma visto che col vaccino non è cambiato nulla almeno il ssn non si satura, quindi cosa cambierà? chi ne uscirà? questi ci mangeranno per anni e i bravi e giusti si vaccineranno ogni 6 mesi perché tanto i tempi cambiano e la gente dimentica, si diventa delle scimmie giusto per non avere rogne burocratiche, cioè il gran sogno di chi governa in Italia, fatti andare bene tutto, anche la burocrazia dittatoriale, che sarai libero e ne uscirai prima di altri cattivoni.


Mi accontento di non finire in terapia intensiva, rispetto ad altri non penso di essere immune di natura..altri invece che sono super uomini possono fregarsene, tanto loro il covid gli fa una pippa...


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora co sta storia del "siero", ma sapete cosa significa la parola siero?..i vaccini sono tali, se poi si parla di efficacia magari è da provare ma che siano vaccini è la definizione stessa a dircelo...
> 
> Inoltre su Pfizer anche sta boiata dello sperimentale va chiusa perché ha avuto l'approvazione a tutti gli effetti delle autorità statunitensi e anche in europa è già stato detto che la conversione in autorizzazione standard nel 2023 è scontata ( poi ci sono le procedure che vanno rispettate e per tanto per adesso deve rimanere condizionata)
> 
> ...


Dal momento che prendi alla lettera le cifre e tutto il resto per me sei bello che andato.
E hanno vinto loro.
Poi parlami della sepsi, magari.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Io rimango perplesso a leggere certe boiate. Se anche domani in Italia fossero tutti 100% vaccinati, la fuori ci sono almeno 5 miliardi di persone che non saranno mai vaccinate. Qualche volo dal Brasile, India, packistan, cina, qualche americano senza vaccino, più i migliaia di clandestini. Se il problema sono i non vaccinati allora non dovrebbe più entrare nessuno in italia senza vaccino e sapete tutti che non accadrà mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dal momento che prendi alla lettera le cifre e tutto il resto per me sei bello che andato.
> E hanno vinto loro.
> Poi parlami della sepsi, magari.


Non prendo alla lettera nulla..ho detto appunto che possiamo anche contare i morti per covid metà..parliamo sempre di un tasso di mortalità di almeno un 1,5%....col vaccino siamo a un valore di 0,00000000000%

Ma ovviamente "chi sa" ci nasconde tutto, invero i morti per il covid sono una manciata, mentre col vaccino finiremo tutti come su "io sono leggenda"

Vabbé dai, la chiudo qua, sono mesi che su sto tema qua dentro perdo tempo a discutere...tenetevi le vostre belle convinzioni da menti "libere" infarcite di scemenze pescate sul web e di sentito dire...


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io rimango perplesso a leggere certe boiate. Se anche domani in Italia fossero tutti 100% vaccinati, la fuori ci sono almeno 5 miliardi di persone che non saranno mai vaccinate. Qualche volo dal Brasile, India, packistan, cina, qualche americano senza vaccino, più i migliaia di clandestini. Se il problema sono i non vaccinati allora non dovrebbe più entrare nessuno in italia senza vaccino e sapete tutti che non accadrà mai.


E' dall'alba dei tempi che sulla terra abbiamo i salvatori, dal momento che alcuni pensano di essersi salvati è fatta.
Un tempo magari era la religione, ora il covid, non a caso escono bollettini giornalieri surreali che devono in qualche maniera certificare l'emergenza e la necessità di continuare la sperimentazione di massa.
Ci sta, poi abbiamo una cura che non cura, ma come ben sappiamo, in occidente hanno fatto quello che desideravano, far finta di salvare l'occidente per salvare il mondo intero che invece non si salverà per altre ragioni, non certo per il virus, ma è quello che vogliono provare a fare, ogni 12 anni si aggiunge 1 mlrd di persone in questo mondo, la ricchezza è per pochi che diventano una cerchia sempre più ristretta, di quel mlrd un buon 80% sono poveri o nascono poveri, questo sì che satura il mondo e opprime la popolazione, lo squilibrio, il terrore, la differenziazione tra pazienti esclusivi e poveracci ma questa volta a livello burocratico.
Purtroppo è una forma di controllo per togliere delle libertà garantite da sempre, così è molto più semplice gestire la ricchezza "media" di certo non fanno robe così in India o nelle Filippine, ma lo fanno dove possono spostare ricchezza e manovrare le persone, ci vogliono più poveri, stupidi, ingenui e meno liberi ma con le mani pulite, ci vogliono guarire, ci vogliono far diventare a tutti i costi dei malati terminali da salvare, ti do la cura così 'nel caso di' non crepi, boom, fatta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parlate come se ci fossero più morti per vaccino che per covid...il covid ha tasso di mortalità bassissimo..intanto in italia su 4,5 milioni di contagiati sono morte 130mila persone (ma facciamo fossero anche 100mila o 80mila)...
> i vaccini somministrati invece finora sono 75milioni di dosi e i morti (*nemmeno sicuro che siano morti per il vaccini*) quanti? 5?
> 
> Fate i conti


Non sei sicuro perchè per ogni deceduto non fanno 1 autopsia.
Possono essere morti per vaccino,oppure no,quindi possiamo solo supporre e scontrarci tra "fazioni" che loro hanno creato.

Ma dall'inizio pandemia è stato così anche per il covid.
Ricordi quando bloccarono tutte le autopsie ? Senza autopsia tu non puoi essere in grado di stabilire se persona X è morta per covid o con il covid.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi se questa gente non merita almeno di essere sputata in faccia.


Toti beccato in lista Meluzzi 



>


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se si torna in zona rossa/arancione è perchè il vaccino non è funzionale come fatto credere. Eccetto Sicilia e Calabria sono praticamente l'80% di vaccinati in ogni regione. Se cambia colore tipo la Lombardia, che è la numero uno per vaccinati, sarà sempre colpa dei no-vax?


Lascia perdere, logica elementare eppure non ci arriva nessuno. Voglio dire con lo zero percento di vaccinati lockdown, con l'80% di vaccinati ancora lockdown. Cioè io veramente impazzisco


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, logica elementare eppure non ci arriva nessuno. Voglio dire con lo zero percento di vaccinati lockdown, con l'80% di vaccinati ancora lockdown. Cioè io veramente impazzisco


Se mai si tornerà in lockdown sarà semplicemente perché il vaccino non funziona, no? Abbiamo il 70% della popolazione vaccinata, quindi la platea di persone a rischio dovrebbe essersi ridotta di decine di milioni. Teoricamente...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Se mai si tornerà in lockdown sarà semplicemente perché il vaccino non funziona, no? Abbiamo il 70% della popolazione vaccinata, quindi la platea di persone a rischio dovrebbe essersi ridotta di decine di milioni. Teoricamente...


Ma figurati, la dissonanza cognitiva che c'è in giro è spaventosa


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se si torna in zona rossa/arancione è perchè il vaccino non è funzionale come fatto credere. Eccetto Sicilia e Calabria sono praticamente l'80% di vaccinati in ogni regione. Se cambia colore tipo la Lombardia, che è la numero uno per vaccinati, sarà sempre colpa dei no-vax?


Finchè in TI e al cimitero di vanno quasi solo i no-vax, direi di si.
Se la situazione cambia e i vaccini non funzionano più non sarebbe affatto colpa dei no-vax chiaramente.

Aggiungo che oggi è mercoledi e domani è giovedi, stiamo parlando di ovvietà, no?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, la dissonanza cognitiva che c'è in giro è spaventosa





Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Se mai si tornerà in lockdown sarà semplicemente perché il vaccino non funziona, no? Abbiamo il 70% della popolazione vaccinata, quindi la platea di persone a rischio dovrebbe essersi ridotta di decine di milioni. Teoricamente...



Il problema è la dissonanza cerebrale mi sa.

Se la soglia limite per passare in zona gialla, esempio con numeri a caso, in Lombardia è di 20.000 ospedalizzati, la superiamo, e 19.000 sono no-vax.

La causa quale è? L' asino che vola o l' unicorno?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è la dissonanza cerebrale mi sa.
> 
> Se la soglia limite per passare in zona gialla, esempio con numeri a caso, in Lombardia è di 20.000 ospedalizzati, la superiamo, e 19.000 sono no-vax.
> 
> La causa quale è? L' asino che vola o l' unicorno?




E' la sfinge la causa!
Problema risolto. Era tanto semplice visto?


Potrei dirti che il problema è il numero di soglia su cui applicare le zone colorate, la mancanza di posti letto, strutture e personale. In due anni non si è fatto una sega su questo fronte. Ricordo ancora un articolo di un giornale di una piccola cittadina dove a titoli cubitali capeggiava " TERAPIE INTENSIVE PIENE ALL'80%". Poi approfondendo scopri che c'erano 3 posti letto totali in terapia intensiva... Zona rossa per 2 persone in pratica. Sicuramente è colpa dei non vaccinati se bastano 2 persone per andare in lockdown


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' la sfinge la causa!
> Problema risolto. Era tanto semplice visto?
> 
> 
> Potrei dirti che il problema è il numero di soglia su cui applicare le zone colorate, la mancanza di posti letto, strutture e personale. In due anni non si è fatto una sega su questo fronte. Ricordo ancora un articolo di un giornale di una piccola cittadina dove a titoli cubitali capeggiava " TERAPIE INTENSIVE PIENE ALL'80%". Poi approfondendo scopri che c'erano 3 posti letto totali in terapia intensiva... Zona rossa per 2 persone in pratica. Sicuramente è colpa dei non vaccinati se bastano 2 persone per andare in lockdown


Praticamente riempiresti il paese di terapie intensive ( totalmente inutili quando la pandemia finirà) per dei testoni che non si vogliono vaccinare.

A me non sta bene questo.

Senza contare che dimostri ( dopo aver dato dei cerebrolesi agli altri) di fare in conti come la casalinga di Voghera, in quanto non consideri che poi serve pure personale per stare dietro a queste migliaia su migliaia di terapie intensive che vorresti creare, e senza contare che nel prossimo futuro pagheremo carissima questa cosa dell' aver distratto migliaia di medici per seguire solo il covid ( decine di migliaia di malattie non diagnosticate o diagnosticate in ritardo), e tu vorresti ancora più pazienti in ospedale perchè tanto non hanno niente da fare, no?
Tanto basta avere le ormai mitologiche terapie intensiveeeheheh!!|!!!||||

Se nessun paese sulla terra si è messo ad allestire milioni di terapie intensive come se fosse la panacea un motivo ci sarà, ma sei troppo impegnato a dare degli idioti agli altri per fare 1 + 1.

Facciano tutti sto vaccino, o altrimenti non si lamentassero mai più. ( se uno non vuole farlo non lo faccia, ma non fracassasse i maroni poi)


----------



## varvez (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,questo è tutto da vedere.
> Mi auguro di no,ma la prova del 9 l'avremo da settembre in poi.
> 
> Comunque,se l'obiettivo era quello di preservare il ssn,direi che siamo a buon punto,no ?
> Rispetto allo scorso anno abbiamo somministrato 77 milioni di dosi,per metà settembre avremo l'80% di popolazione vaccinata,di cosa avete paura ?





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente riempiresti il paese di terapie intensive ( totalmente inutili quando la pandemia finirà) per dei testoni che non si vogliono vaccinare.


"Testoni"? 

Cioè, fammi capire. Disporre di un diritto universalmente riconosciuto (fino ad oggi, domani non si sa) e non cedere al RICATTO (perchè il GP, oltretutto gestito dall'Agenzia delle Entrate e non dal Ministero della salute e due domande invito a fartele, non è strumento sanitario ma "altro") farebbe di me un "testone"?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> "Testoni"?
> 
> Cioè, fammi capire. Disporre di un diritto universalmente riconosciuto (fino ad oggi, domani non si sa) e non cedere al RICATTO (perchè il GP, oltretutto gestito dall'Agenzia delle Entrate e non dal Ministero della salute e due domande invito a fartele, non è strumento sanitario ma "altro") farebbe di me un "testone"?


E' evidente.

Non ricordo il tuo "schieramento", ma se hai più di 30 anni fare il vaccino è *matematicamente *vantaggioso ( pure di fronte a miocarditi o persino decessi causa vaccino, se mai verranno confermati come certi)
So che è un po' cinico, ma i numeri son numeri, non sono smentibili, a meno che ci abbiano mentito, ma qui entriamo in campi sterminati.

Se non lo comprendi o fai finta di non comprenderlo sei un testone, mica è un' offesa.

Pure mio padre si è vaccinato solo settimana scorsa, non sai quanti approcci ho tentato.
Alla fine ha funzionato la cosa più stupida, non tornare a casa sua per 10 giorni ( gli ho detto che essendo stato in vacanza ero entrato a contatto con troppe persone e non volevo rischiare, anche se sono vaccinato).
Questa suddetta è la definizione di testone.
Mio padre non è stupido eppure è comunque testone, come ti ho detto non è in tono offensivo.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è la dissonanza cerebrale mi sa.
> 
> Se la soglia limite per passare in zona gialla, esempio con numeri a caso, in Lombardia è di 20.000 ospedalizzati, la superiamo, e 19.000 sono no-vax.
> 
> La causa quale è? L' asino che vola o l' unicorno?


il problema è che parti il ragionamento a metà e non dal principio, dal ricovero e non dal contagio.
chi ha contagiato i non vaccinati ?
si frequentano solo tra loro oppure sono stati anche contagiati da vaccinati ?
quindi un vaccinato, consapevolmente o meno, frequenta un non vaccinato pur sapendo che potrebbe trasferire una malattia potenzialmente letale.
queste persone però non sono prese in considerazione nel tuo ragionamento...interessante lavoro di rimozione.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che parti il ragionamento a metà e non dal principio, dal ricovero e non dal contagio.
> chi ha contagiato i non vaccinati ?
> si frequentano solo tra loro oppure sono stati anche contagiati da vaccinati ?
> quindi un vaccinato, consapevolmente o meno, frequenta un non vaccinato pur sapendo che potrebbe trasferire una malattia potenzialmente letale.
> queste persone però non sono prese in considerazione nel tuo ragionamento...interessante lavoro di rimozione.


Non puoi perdere tempo su cose che non scoprirai mai, come risali con certezza totale ad un contagio?
Ci saranno stime, penso.
Di certo c'è solo che un vaccinato, anche nell' ipotesi sia contagioso, lo sia per meno tempo, e quindi comunque le probabilità si abbassano.

Sul discorso del vaccinato che frequenta un non vaccinato, come la gestiresti? Chiedi il green pass ai tuoi interlocutori?


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non puoi perdere tempo su cose che non scoprirai mai, come risali con certezza totale ad un contagio?
> Ci saranno stime, penso.
> Di certo c'è solo che un vaccinato, anche nell' ipotesi sia contagioso, lo sia per meno tempo, e quindi comunque le probabilità si abbassano.
> 
> Sul discorso del vaccinato che frequenta un non vaccinato, come la gestiresti? Chiedi il green pass ai tuoi interlocutori?


e chi l'ha detto che non puoi risalire ai contatti sociali ?
in Corea del Sud hanno fatto meno vaccini e così lo risolvono da un anno e mezzo, hanno avuto pochissimi morti.

poi dipende dallo stile di vita, ci sono persone con pochissime interazioni sociali e non serve neanche un'app...

se un pensionato non vaccinato vive in aperta campagna e vede sempre le stesse persone, evidentemente qualcuno glielo ha portato a domicilio.
non è uno scarafaggio ad averlo morso...

chiedere il green pass ?
piuttosto chiedere se hai fatto un test recente...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure mio padre si è vaccinato solo settimana scorsa, non sai quanti approcci ho tentato.
> Alla fine ha funzionato la cosa più stupida, non tornare a casa sua per 10 giorni ( gli ho detto che essendo stato in vacanza ero entrato a contatto con troppe persone e non volevo rischiare, anche se sono vaccinato).
> Questa suddetta è la definizione di testone.
> Mio padre non è stupido eppure è comunque testone, come ti ho detto non è in tono offensivo.



Quindi il governo ha ricattato/obbligato te a sottoporti al vaccino e tu hai praticamente ricattato tuo padre..per un vaccino.
Scelte personali,non discuto su questo,ma questa è una brutta piega..


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2021)

Ma dico io... Sta barzelletta del green pass quanto può durare? Se aumenteranno comunque i ricoveri e le morti, che si farà? Come verrà giustificato tutto? La cosa bella è che nessun politico dice che tutto sarà finito dopo aver raggiunto l'80-90%. Come detto sempre, qui si naviga a vista.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente riempiresti il paese di terapie intensive ( totalmente inutili quando la pandemia finirà) per dei testoni che non si vogliono vaccinare.
> 
> A me non sta bene questo.
> 
> ...


Potenziare terapie intensive = milioni. Ok.
Estremizzare le cose per banalizzare tutto è veramente ridicolo

Sai che problema poi "sprecare" soldi per personale medico e apparecchiature. Spendiamo miliardi per missioni militari stile afghanistan, accoglienza immigrati ecc... Ma ehi, avere personale medico in più è troppo uno spreco. Magari invece di migliaia di forestali in più ci teniamo qualche medico in più. Andremo in rovina per i troppi medici e infermieri!



Mi sono semplicemente rotto le scatole di leggere ogni giorno deliri autoritari scritti da gente come te, che poi si lamenta se qualcuno risponde a tono.
Ti comporti esattamente come i vari virologi o i politici, prima lanciano il sasso e poi si stupiscono delle reazioni e fanno pure le vittime.

Ogni giorno ormai è un delirio ovunque, leggo gente che da dei subumani a chi non ha ancora il vaccino. Che parla dei problemi per il green pass nelle biblioteche e si sente dire che è impossibile che vai in biblioteca, se non hai il vaccino sei per forza un *************, microchip 5g. E' tutta colpa tua se andiamo in lockdown.

Avete rotto le scatole, io non ricatto nessuno, non chiedo agli altri di togliere le libertà altrui . Basta questo per squalificare tutto ciò che scrivi.

Mi fate una paura incredibile. Siete pronti ad abbandonare ogni conquista civile per la paura di un virus. Domani non sarà più il virus, magari saranno i terroristi e poi chissà cos'altro. Una volta sdoganato sto modo di fare le implicazioni future sono spaventose.

Pensa se domani si parla del problema natalità come del virus. Per il bene della collettività va abolito l'aborto e vanno ingravidate tutte le donne over 18. Altrimenti come fa la società? E' per il bene collettivo!
E' lo stesso modo di ragionare attuale.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi il governo ha ricattato/obbligato te a sottoporti al vaccino e tu hai praticamente ricattato tuo padre..per un vaccino.
> Scelte personali,non discuto su questo,ma questa è una brutta piega..


Ma che ricattato e ricattato.

Ma grazie che c'è il vaccino!

Per curiosità, di dove sei?
Perchè io abito sul confine tra Bergamo e Brescia, ne ho viste davvero di cotte e di crude essendo forse la zona più colpita del pianeta ( esagero ?! )
Tra morti fra conoscenti diretti o indiretti, tra gente che ancora oggi non sta bene dopo aver preso il covid in maniera pesante.
Ma fortuna che c'è.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente riempiresti il paese di terapie intensive ( totalmente inutili quando la pandemia finirà) per dei testoni che non si vogliono vaccinare.
> 
> A me non sta bene questo.
> 
> ...


In realtà tantissimi Paesi hanno aumentato le TI che, ricordiamo, sono utilizzate solo in minima parte per il covid.
Ti pare normale che Bulgaria, Romania, Ungheria e Polonia abbiano oltre il doppio delle nostre TI?
Poi altro punto: se vogliamo continuiamo a scrivere che i Calabresi e Siciliani sono brutta gente no-vax e meritano di finire in zona arancione/rossa, ma la realtà è che viste le pochissime TI sul territorio e la scarsa efficacia dei vaccini sono destinati, per colpe non loro, a tornarci.
Sicilia: 274 posti letto ogni 100k 
Calabria: 245
Campania 256 (sono addirittura CALATI dal 2015).

In Germania, giusto per fare un paragone, sono 800 ogni 100k abitanti, in Bulgaria 756, in Romania 696.

L'Italia è un disastro, vorrei capire dove sono finiti i fondi promessi (piano ARCURIIIII) per aumentare le TI, regioni avanzate come Lombardia ed Emilia hanno rispettivamente solo 346 e 370 TI ogni 100k


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Potenziare terapie intensive = milioni. Ok.
> Estremizzare le cose per banalizzare tutto è veramente ridicolo
> 
> Sai che problema poi "sprecare" soldi per personale medico e apparecchiature. Spendiamo miliardi per missioni militari stile afghanistan, accoglienza immigrati ecc... Ma ehi, avere personale medico in più è troppo uno spreco. Magari invece di migliaia di forestali in più ci teniamo qualche medico in più. Andremo in rovina per i troppi medici e infermieri!
> ...


Comunque i medici non si "creano", tanto per farti capire che sei già partito malissimo sulle basi.
Di medici non ce ne sono

Secondo non ho scritto alcun delirio autoritario, oppure ti confondi con qualcun altro.
Semplicemente la soluzione c'è, ed è il vaccino ( almeno finchè funziona)

Qualcuno non vuol farlo? Non lo faccia. 
Sopra ho solo detto che è da testoni, non certo da stupidi e di certo non ho mai detto che andrebbero chiusi in casa o chissà quali punizioni se non vogliono farlo.
Ripeto, l' importante è non rompano le palle, qualsiasi cosa accada.

Poi ognuno faccia ciò che crede.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Potenziare terapie intensive = milioni. Ok.
> Estremizzare le cose per banalizzare tutto è veramente ridicolo
> 
> Sai che problema poi "sprecare" soldi per personale medico e apparecchiature. Spendiamo miliardi per missioni militari stile afghanistan, accoglienza immigrati ecc... Ma ehi, avere personale medico in più è troppo uno spreco. Magari invece di migliaia di forestali in più ci teniamo qualche medico in più. Andremo in rovina per i troppi medici e infermieri!
> ...


A me, negli ultimi giorni, è stato detto più volte "eh ma puoi morire di covid" a qualcuno a cui ho detto che non mi vaccino perchè, al momento, non mi fido. Io me la rido di brutto per questi decerebrati, ma ci sarebbe veramente da piangere. Siamo al punto più basso della nostra società e, sinceramente, il fatto che su telegram stiano minacciando politici e medici che ogni giorno fanno gli spavaldi in tv a me non me ne frega proprio.

Perché dovrei star male per uno come Bassetti che mesi fa diceva che avrebbe consigliato Astrazeneca a tutti e che Camilla Canepa era morta non per il vaccino, ma per un farmaco (LOL)? Si scannassero tra di loro.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2021)

> Non ricordo il tuo "schieramento", ma se hai più di 30 anni fare il vaccino è *matematicamente *vantaggioso ( pure di fronte a miocarditi o persino decessi causa vaccino, se mai verranno confermati come certi)


Morire per il vaccino è in ogni caso poco vantaggioso se quel morto sono io


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In realtà tantissimi Paesi hanno aumentato le TI che, ricordiamo, sono utilizzate solo in minima parte per il covid.
> Ti pare normale che Bulgaria, Romania, Ungheria e Polonia abbiano oltre il doppio delle nostre TI?
> Poi altro punto: se vogliamo continuiamo a scrivere che i Calabresi e Siciliani sono brutta gente no-vax e meritano di finire in zona arancione/rossa, ma la realtà è che viste le pochissime TI sul territorio e la scarsa efficacia dei vaccini sono destinati, per colpe non loro, a tornarci.
> Sicilia: 274 posti letto ogni 100k
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto che stiamo qui a disquisire di queste cose quando c'è la soluzione?
A me pare assurdo.

Comunque i paesi che citi ( Bulgaria, Romania, Ungheria e Polonia) sono tra i pochissimi in Europa ad avere avuto un' ecatombe peggiore di quella italiana.
Dimostrazione pratica che le Terapie intensive non sono la soluzione, ma solo un palliativo.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' la sfinge la causa!
> Problema risolto. Era tanto semplice visto?
> 
> 
> Potrei dirti che il problema è il numero di soglia su cui applicare le zone colorate, la mancanza di posti letto, strutture e personale. In due anni non si è fatto una sega su questo fronte. Ricordo ancora un articolo di un giornale di una piccola cittadina dove a titoli cubitali capeggiava " TERAPIE INTENSIVE PIENE ALL'80%". Poi approfondendo scopri che c'erano 3 posti letto totali in terapia intensiva... Zona rossa per 2 persone in pratica. Sicuramente è colpa dei non vaccinati se bastano 2 persone per andare in lockdown


infatti non è assolutamente un caso che quando si parla di ospedali venga omesso pressochè sistematicamente il numero dei letti disponibili assolutamente non sufficiente a prescindere dal covid visto il paese strapieno di vecchi in condizioni pietose, altrimenti in molti territori italiani i cittadini adulti inizierebbero a domandare il motivo di divergenze enormi.
in realtà avrebbero dovuto domandarlo anche prima del covid...ma vabbè ognuno ha i suoi tempi, dinanzi alla morte sai si risvegliano anche i dormienti.
come mai a parità di popolazione in una certa provincia ci sono pochissimi posti e in un'altra molti di più ?
eppure le tasse non mi sembrano così sproporzionate, anzi spesso in territori disagiati se ne pagano di più per compensare i buchi di bilancio.
evidentemente alla politica pseudorappresentativa non fa comodo avere esseri pensanti, anche qui non casualmente abbiamo visto rielezioni di persone che hanno tagliato pesantemente sulla sanità

dunque in Italia mancano personale e posti letto, interi reparti e macchinari ripartiti non in maniera egualitaria.
ospedali chiusi, ospedali mai completati.
va tutto bene...il Dio vaccino vede e provvede


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me, negli ultimi giorni, è stato detto più volte "eh ma puoi morire di covid" a qualcuno a cui ho detto che non mi vaccino perchè, al momento, non mi fido. Io me la rido di brutto per questi decerebrati, ma ci sarebbe veramente da piangere. Siamo al punto più basso della nostra società e, sinceramente, il fatto che su telegram stiano minacciando politici e medici che ogni giorno fanno gli spavaldi in tv a me non me ne frega proprio.
> 
> Perché dovrei star male per uno come Bassetti che mesi fa diceva che avrebbe consigliato Astrazeneca a tutti e che Camilla Canepa era morta non per il vaccino, ma per un farmaco (LOL)? Si scannassero tra di loro.


Non vorrei essere frainteso.
Io non è che il GIORNO 1 dell' approvazione del vaccino ho pensato " evviva, sparatemi nel muscolo tutto ciò che volete", ma poi, visti i numeri e le evidenze, basta.
Ho smesso di pormi quesiti.

Inutile star qui a farsi le seghe mentali sulla questione "mi verranno tumori tra 10 o 20 anni"?
Ma chi cavolo lo sa, te lo diranno tra 10 o 20 anni nel caso.
Pare sia quasi impossibile abbiano un impatto a distanza per chi ne capisce..

Un po' come se tu andassi dal meccanico con un braccino rotto e gli domandassi: ma non è che per il braccino rotto tra 10 anni mi scoppia la testata del motore?
Ovviamente ti direbbe di no.

Oh, di qualcuno a questo mondo bisognerà pur fidarsi almeno su queste cose, non contemplo ci siano autorità che godano nel farmi morire.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che stiamo qui a disquisire di queste cose quando c'è la soluzione?
> A me pare assurdo.
> 
> Comunque i paesi che citi ( Bulgaria, Romania, Ungheria e Polonia) sono tra i pochissimi in Europa ad avere avuto un' ecatombe peggiore di quella italiana.
> Dimostrazione pratica che le Terapie intensive non sono la soluzione, ma solo un palliativo.


Il punto è un altro: le TI rientrano tra i parametri che possono rendere gialle/arancio/rosse le regioni e sappiamo che esse sono solo in minima parte destinate ai malati di covid.
Chi glielo dice ad un Lombardo o un Emiliano che, nonostante la vaccinazione di massa avanzi spedita, rischia di ritornare in semi-lockdown per colpa delle pochissime TI presenti sul territorio?
PArliamo del 10%, è un attimo raggiungerlo... vuol dire che ogni 100k abitanti meno di 50 possono permettersi il lusso di finire in TI.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il punto è un altro: le TI rientrano tra i parametri che possono rendere gialle/arancio/rosse le regioni e sappiamo che esse sono solo in minima parte destinate ai malati di covid.
> Chi glielo dice ad un Lombardo o un Emiliano che, nonostante la vaccinazione di massa avanzi spedita, rischia di ritornare in semi-lockdown per colpa delle pochissime TI presenti sul territorio?
> PArliamo del 10%, è un attimo raggiungerlo... vuol dire che ogni 100k abitanti meno di 50 possono permettersi il lusso di finire in TI.


Secondo me non è cosi facilmente raggiungibile, nel senso che in Lombardia i vaccinati sono davvero davvero tanti.
In Emilia forse anche.

Vedremo, magari hai ragione, dovremmo fare un calcolo. Ma non so se ci siano dati disponibili.

Bisognerebbe avere il totale dei non vaccinati over 30 in Lombardia, e il numero di terapie intensive disponibili.

PS: se non ho trovato dati sbagliati, oggi in Lombardia ci sono 45 ricoverati in TI.
E ci dovrebbero essere almeno 1000 terapie intensive per malati covid, guarda che ce ne vogliono di contagiati non vaccinati per riempirle.
Comunque sarebbe un calcolo da approfondire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che ricattato e ricattato.
> 
> Ma grazie che c'è il vaccino!
> 
> ...


Amico,ma io non ti sto additando come un pro-vax,uno scemo o altro
Se il vaccino ti fa stare più sicuro,più tranquillo e tutto,hai fatto bene a farlo,ci mancherebbe.

Sai quello che non piace ?
Quando si tenta,in maniera subdola,di costringere una persona a vaccinarsi ricorrendo a ricatti psicologici veri e propri.
Io l'ho vissuto in famiglia,dove mio padre e mia sorella sono stati i primi a vaccinarsi mentre mia madre,dubbiosa per le varie patologie,ha atteso qualche settimana.
Sai in quelle settimane quanti subdoli ricatti psicologici ha subito,soprattutto dai parenti ?

Dove durante le chiamate la prima cosa che le veniva chiesta non era "come stai?stai bene?",ma "ti sei vaccinata?"
Ecco,è questo che non sopporto.

Perchè non bastava il green pass a costringere le persone a vaccinarsi,no,dovevano instillare questo pensiero anche alle persone comuni,e questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma dico io... Sta barzelletta del green pass quanto può durare? Se aumenteranno comunque i ricoveri e le morti, che si farà? Come verrà giustificato tutto? La cosa bella è che nessun politico dice che tutto sarà finito dopo aver raggiunto l'80-90%. Come detto sempre, qui si naviga a vista.


Lo prolungano con lo stato "d'emergenza", tanto è robetta.
Che ci vuole?
Ah io dico prolungano in realtà lo estendono ad ogni minima cagatina, così si puliscono la coscienza e la colpa sarà degli untori no vax (altro bel termine inglese per i boccaloni).


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Amico,ma io non ti sto additando come un pro-vax,uno scemo o altro
> Se il vaccino ti fa stare più sicuro,più tranquillo e tutto,hai fatto bene a farlo,ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Sai quello che non piace ?
> ...


Io mio padre l' ho convinto non perchè sono malefico, ma perchè è nelle perfette condizioni per avere un 10/20 % di finire quantomeno in ospedale.
Meglio rischiare col vaccino, non avevo il minimo dubbio al riguardo.
Più vantaggioso di almeno n mila volte.


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> quindi migliaia di morti sospette, reazioni avverse, etc. non sono da verificare prima di obbligare le persone a iniettarsi un siero (non un vaccino) UFFICIALMENTE sperimentale Vs. un virus con un tasso di mortalità bassissimo?


Ennesimo caso di disinformazione nel tuo post.
Come dobbiamo fare per far capire che i vaccini NON sono più allo stadio sperimentale avendo superato le tre fasi cliniche di studio previste per ogni nuovo preparato farmaceutico?
Aprite il sito dell'AIFA se volete sapere con precisione come stanno le cose, non Facebook o porcherie simili.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso di disinformazione nel tuo post.
> Come dobbiamo fare per far capire che i vaccini NON sono più allo stadio sperimentale avendo superato le tre fasi cliniche di studio previste per ogni nuovo preparato farmaceutico?
> Aprite il sito dell'AIFA se volete sapere con precisione come stanno le cose, non Facebook o porcherie simili.


Sarà sempre sperimentale per un motivo abbastanza semplice, come si possono sapere gli effetti a lungo termine di un vaccino che ha un anno di vita. Pur affidandosi totalmente alle autorità è semplicemente impossibile perché ci vogliono anni di monitoraggio. C' ha un anno sto vaccino, approvato o no, è impossibile sapere gli sviluppi non solo a lungo, ma anche a medio termine. 

Mi vengono in mente le soglie delle emissioni per le auto, quando l'EU ha deciso di alzare la soglia di inquinamento e quello che prima era illegale è diventato poi legale e non più inquinante.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è cosi facilmente raggiungibile, nel senso che in Lombardia i vaccinati sono davvero davvero tanti.
> In Emilia forse anche.
> 
> Vedremo, magari hai ragione, dovremmo fare un calcolo. Ma non so se ci siano dati disponibili.
> ...


Ma il calcolo è presto fatto: ci sono 10 milioni di abitanti in Lombardia, per i parametri attuali (10% del totale) sono 340 le TI per i malati di Covid. Se superiamo questo numero entriamo diretti in zona gialla.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma dico io... Sta barzelletta del green pass quanto può durare? Se aumenteranno comunque i ricoveri e le morti, che si farà? Come verrà giustificato tutto? La cosa bella è che nessun politico dice che tutto sarà finito dopo aver raggiunto l'80-90%. Come detto sempre, qui si naviga a vista.


Con un bel locchedauns a cui i pecoroni crederanno. Per questo nessuno vuol dare garanzie, un anno fa se le bevevano tutti le loro balle, oggi solo una parte.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma il calcolo è presto fatto: ci sono 10 milioni di abitanti in Lombardia, per i parametri attuali (10% del totale) sono 340 le TI per i malati di Covid. Se superiamo questo numero entriamo diretti in zona gialla.


Si scusa hai ragione, avevo scordato il parametro del 10%
Ad ogni modo con cosi tanti vaccinati non è che ci arriveremo in un batter d' occhio, almeno lo spero.

Ma d' altronde che vuoi farci? In zona gialla a parte quella minkiata delle mascherine all' aperto non è che cambia molto, lo fanno per non saturare il sistema sanitario, mica per dispetto.

La soluzione è la solita, si vaccinassero tutti quelli a rischio e pericolo scampato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potrei darti ragione nel caso il vaccino ti renda immune al covid.
> 
> Ma così non è ,avere uno stupido green pass alla mensa,in autobus,nel treno,al ristorante,non è sinonimo di luogo sicuro,anzi. Con la scusa del "tanto abbiamo tutti il green pass",verranno meno alcune precauzioni usate finora.


Ma cosa c'è di non chiaro in questa politica.
Il Green Pass ha solo in parte ragioni sanitarie.
Il motivo principale è incentivare gli indecisi a vaccinarsi, perchè, così almeno la pensa la maggior parte, finche almeno l'80-l'85% della popolazione non sarà vaccinata il virus sarà sempre una pesante minaccia, ci saranno rischio di chiusure e altro.

le opzioni sono due:

1) Far leva sugli indecisi rendendogli la vita un pò più complicata e far si che quelli indecisi tra si e no, spinti dalla scomodità, si vaccinino, lasciando come non vaccinati solo quelli fermamente convinti a non vaccinarsi. Se così si raggiungerà la soglia dell'80-85% dei vaccinati si potrà lasciare in pace i NO-VAX più convinti e andare avanti.

2) Se questo non basterà a raggiungere il numero sufficiente si imporrà l'obbligo.

Perchè arrivare all'80-85% della popolazione vaccinata non è derogabile.

Il Green Pass è una foglia d'ulivo prima di passare agli obblighi veri.

Ma invece che coglierla e lasciare che si raggiunga la soglia vaccinale necessaria si è fatta della lotta alla vaccinazione una questione politica, quando invece è esclusivamente sanitaria.


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà sempre sperimentale per un motivo abbastanza semplice, come si possono sapere gli effetti a lungo termine di un vaccino che ha un anno di vita. Pur affidandosi totalmente alle autorità è semplicemente impossibile perché ci vogliono anni di monitoraggio. C' ha un anno sto vaccino, approvato o no, è impossibile sapere gli sviluppi non solo a lungo, ma anche a medio termine.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente le soglie delle emissioni per le auto, quando l'EU ha deciso di alzare la soglia di inquinamento e quello che prima era illegale è diventato poi legale e non più inquinante.


Allora potenzialmente qualsiasi farmaco, ragionando in questo modo, potrebbe essere considerato sperimentale per sempre.
Tanto per fare un esempio, l' ASA (Acido acetilsalicilico), comunemente noto come "Aspirina", ha impiegato circa 80 anni dall'immissione in commercio, avvenuta alla fine dell' 800, prima che si scoprissero le sue proprietà antiaggreganti, che l'hanno reso un preparato ormai universalmente impiegato per la prevenzione delle trombosi coronariche e quindi dell'infarto.
Tuttavia, solo negli Stati Uniti, circa 16000 persone all'anno muoiono per emorragie gastriche o complicazioni da ulcere perforanti causate dall' aspirina.
Ma quasi nessuno si preoccupa di informarsi sulle problematiche di effetti collaterali anche gravi che può dare.
Scommetto che molti no vax o "indecisi" assumono regolarmente preparati a base di ASA in caso di mal di testa o altri banali malanni stagionali durante l'inverno.
Ma l'aspirina non è sperimentale, eh no eh.... è in commercio da oltre 120 anni...


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è di non chiaro in questa politica.
> Il Green Pass ha solo in parte ragioni sanitarie.
> Il motivo principale è incentivare gli indecisi a vaccinarsi, perchè, così almeno la pensa la maggior parte, finche almeno l'80-l'85% della popolazione non sarà vaccinata il virus sarà sempre una pesante minaccia, ci saranno rischio di chiusure e altro.
> 
> ...


è si credo che piu o meno la lettura sia giusta

in realtà io credo che l'obbligo vero non lo metteranno mai anche perchè oltre che sollevare dubbi giuridici (presumo)sarebbe anche di difficile realizzazione..che fai entri nelle case e vaccini con la forza?

quindi lo renderanno obbligatorio per vie indirette: appunto il green pass

che diventerà man mano sempre piu stringente fino a che non costringerà praticamente quasi tutti a vaccinarsi

lo metteranno obbligatorio per qualunque cosa...anche per girare con il tram nella propria città.. in tutti i negozi di tutti i generi..qualunque tipo di lavoro..anche p iva per intendersi e via discorrendo

ci sarà qualche stoico (pochissimissimi) che secondo me comunque resisteranno e si faranno tipo un orto e vivranno di quello che autoproducono..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *2) Se questo non basterà a raggiungere il numero sufficiente si imporrà l'obbligo.
> 
> Perchè arrivare all'80-85% della popolazione vaccinata non è derogabile.*
> 
> ...


Lo scopo è l'obbligo,non arrivare al 80/85%.
Tanto è vero che avevano stimato di raggiungere questi dati per metà/fine settembre,ma il governo è impaziente...

Che importa se la platea degli over 80 è vaccinata al 92%
Fascia 70-79 al 88%
Fascia 60-69 al 82%
Se in tutto la popolazione vaccinata è il 67% e quella parzialmente vaccinata il 75%..sono solo numeri,tra 1 pò diranno che la variante "lombricus" è ancora più pericolosa e allora la soglia sale,sale ,poi arriva una nuova variante e salirà ancora , fino ad arrivare al 99%  



> lo metteranno obbligatorio per qualunque cosa...anche per girare con il tram nella propria città.. in tutti i negozi di tutti i generi..*qualunque tipo di lavoro..anche p iva *per intendersi e via discorrendo
> 
> ci sarà qualche stoico (pochissimissimi) che secondo me comunque resisteranno e si faranno tipo un orto e vivranno di quello che autoproducono..



Sisi,li voglio proprio vedere ahahah
Così sarà la volta buona del boom economico inverso per l'Itaglietta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Allora potenzialmente qualsiasi farmaco, ragionando in questo modo, potrebbe essere considerato sperimentale per sempre.
> Tanto per fare un esempio, l' ASA (Acido acetilsalicilico), comunemente noto come "Aspirina", ha impiegato circa 80 anni dall'immissione in commercio, avvenuta alla fine dell' 800, prima che si scoprissero le sue proprietà antiaggreganti, che l'hanno reso un preparato ormai universalmente impiegato per la prevenzione delle trombosi coronariche e quindi dell'infarto.
> Tuttavia, solo negli Stati Uniti, circa 16000 persone all'anno muoiono per emorragie gastriche o complicazioni da ulcere perforanti causate dall' aspirina.
> Ma quasi nessuno si preoccupa di informarsi sulle problematiche di effetti collaterali anche gravi che può dare.
> ...



Pensa, pure per una banale aspirina hanno scoperto cose dopo tutti questi anni, figuriamoci per questo vaccino decisamente più complesso.

Quando prendo l'aspirina poi firmo un foglio?
Se è la stessa cosa perché non mi fanno firmare la liberatoria quando prendo l'aspirina?

Mi viene imposto di prendere l'aspirina altrimenti mi vengono negate le libertà?

E poi, di che dosi e quantità di aspirine parliamo? No perché nutro seri dubbi che muoiano 16mila persone prendendo UN'aspirina , magari muoiono perché prendono pacchi di aspirine. Conoscendo la mentalità USA dove l'abuso di farmaci è evidente mi pare la cosa più probabile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà sempre sperimentale per un motivo abbastanza semplice, come si possono sapere gli effetti a lungo termine di un vaccino che ha un anno di vita. Pur affidandosi totalmente alle autorità è semplicemente impossibile perché ci vogliono anni di monitoraggio. C' ha un anno sto vaccino, approvato o no, è impossibile sapere gli sviluppi non solo a lungo, ma anche a medio termine.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente le soglie delle emissioni per le auto, quando l'EU ha deciso di alzare la soglia di inquinamento e quello che prima era illegale è diventato poi legale e non più inquinante.


seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora tutti i farmaci sono sperimentali visto che gli effetti a lungo termini li vedi solo dopo tempo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora tutti i farmaci sono sperimentali visto che gli effetti a lungo termini li vedi solo dopo tempo


In genere hanno tutti tempistiche medio lunghe di monitoraggio. Poi comunque capita che vengano pure ritirati farmaci dopo anni proprio perché si scopre qualcosa di nuovo. Fondamentalmente certezze totali al 100% non ci sono se non dopo tanto tempo.
Trovo irragionevole quindi tutti queste certezze sul vaccino attuale, quando pure per roba ultra testata ci sono sempre novità col passare degli anni.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è di non chiaro in questa politica.
> Il Green Pass ha solo in parte ragioni sanitarie.
> Il motivo principale è incentivare gli indecisi a vaccinarsi, perchè, così almeno la pensa la maggior parte, finche almeno l'80-l'85% della popolazione non sarà vaccinata il virus sarà sempre una pesante minaccia, ci saranno rischio di chiusure e altro.
> 
> ...


Ottieni il GP con un tampone. Ho fatto il tampone il 30 e alle 9 di mattina di ieri mi era arrivato il codice per il GP.....oggi il risultato: è negativo. Danno immediatamente il GP senza neanche controllare se il tampone è positivo o negativo.
Questo significa che se vuoi controllare che la gente sia vaccinata a scuola tocca fare OGNI GIORNO controlli perché il codice e il sistema GP non differenzia tra tampone e vaccino. Con il certificato vaccinale non c'era questo problema ma Draghi ama la burocrazia e le app cinesi taroccate e voleva fare un dispetto a Conte.


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando prendo l'aspirina poi firmo un foglio?
> Se è la stessa cosa perché non mi fanno firmare la liberatoria quando prendo l'aspirina?


Il modulo si fa firmare perché senza il consenso dell'interessato l'operatore che fisicamente somministra il vaccino commetterebbe un reato: nessuno può ficcare una siringa nel braccio senza il consenso della persona. Se l'aspirina fosse somministrabile solo con iniezione da parte di terzi, farebbero firmare il consenso anche per quella.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è si credo che piu o meno la lettura sia giusta
> 
> in realtà io credo che l'obbligo vero non lo metteranno mai anche perchè oltre che sollevare dubbi giuridici (presumo)sarebbe anche di difficile realizzazione..che fai entri nelle case e vaccini con la forza?
> 
> ...


Sarà così se non mollano l'osso.
Lo scopo non è vaccinare tutti. I NO Vax ci sono sempre stati e potrebbero essere tollerati. un 6-7% della popolazione scoperta è tollerabile.

Non lo è il 15% della popolazione solo perchè protestano contro il mondo.

La sequenza sarà quella che indichi tu finchè si raggiungerà il numero richiesto.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si scusa hai ragione, avevo scordato il parametro del 10%
> Ad ogni modo con cosi tanti vaccinati non è che ci arriveremo in un batter d' occhio, almeno lo spero.
> 
> Ma d' altronde che vuoi farci? In zona gialla a parte quella minkiata delle mascherine all' aperto non è che cambia molto, lo fanno per non saturare il sistema sanitario, mica per dispetto.
> ...


sì buonanotte...questa è la zona gialla fatta per l'estate dopo sei mesi di vita soffocata, perchè la gente era stufa.
in autunno si torna a quella che era, aspetta e vedrai a breve con tanto di coprifuoco
la gente ha fatto la propria ferietta e tornerà a farsi soffocare con le pile ricaricate...


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sarà così se non mollano l'osso.
> Lo scopo non è vaccinare tutti. I NO Vax ci sono sempre stati e potrebbero essere tollerati. un 6-7% della popolazione scoperta è tollerabile.
> 
> Non lo è il 15% della popolazione solo perchè protestano contro il mondo.
> ...


peccato che non conti solo il numero, ma anche il profilo delle persone.
ora mancano milioni di persone di una certa età, invece stai prendendo ragazzini che non finiscono in ospedale.
uno non vale uno in questo caso.
vaccinare un 12enne non vale quanto vaccinare un 70enne

con il green pass si sono vaccinati più i giovani dei vecchi, flop totale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Comunque vorrei sottolineare una cosa .

In questi giorni avete sentito di come i no vax stiano tentando di fare qualche sciopero,il tutto organizzato nei canali telegram ?

Andate a vedere ora. Orde di "pro vax" ad invadere questi canali telegram,con tanto di bombardamento di immagini *****,in modo tale da segnalare la pagina a telegram e farla chiudere.

Questi sarebbero quelli pro vax,quelli che non creano casino perchè "sono sempre i no vax a farlo"


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2021)

pare che le manifestazioni siano state un flop..io ho visto qualche video su youtube live e in effetti non sembrava ci fosse molta gente ma da un inquadratura singola si capisce il giusto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> peccato che non conti solo il numero, ma anche il profilo delle persone.
> ora mancano milioni di persone di una certa età, invece stai prendendo ragazzini che non finiscono in ospedale.
> uno non vale uno in questo caso.
> vaccinare un 12enne non vale quanto vaccinare un 70enne
> ...


Peccato, vorrà dire che sarà necessario l'obbligo progressivo in base alle categorie come diceva @_king george_
Occasione persa dai NO VAX per evitare di essere vaccinati.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato, vorrà dire che sarà necessario l'obbligo progressivo in base alle categorie come diceva @_king george_
> Occasione persa dai NO VAX per evitare di essere vaccinati.


e questa pagliacciata andrà avanti ogni anno, solo che milioni di persone sono stati convinti alla prima ma non è affatto detto che saranno convinti pure nel 2022 e molti già lo dicono apertamente.
auguri alla politica, ce ne vorrà di lavoro con la macchina della propaganda per riconvincere 50 milioni di persone...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Settembre 2021)

La cosa abbastanza allucinante che riscontro in giro (non mi riferisco unicamente a questo forum) è che quelli contrari al vaccino sono sostanzialmente gli stessi che poi sono contrari al lockdown. Io vorrei capire la soluzione a questo punto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La cosa abbastanza allucinante che riscontro in giro (non mi riferisco unicamente a questo forum) è che *quelli contrari al vaccino sono sostanzialmente gli stessi che poi sono contrari al lockdown*. Io vorrei capire la soluzione a questo punto.



Questo perchè tutti sono contrari al lockdown , vaccinati e non


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La cosa abbastanza allucinante che riscontro in giro (non mi riferisco unicamente a questo forum) è che quelli contrari al vaccino sono sostanzialmente gli stessi che poi sono contrari al lockdown. Io vorrei capire la soluzione a questo punto.


Parlo esclusivamente per me, e per qualche mio conoscente, il problema é la totale mancanza di fiducia in chi da quasi 2 anni usa questa storia esclusivamente per farci politica, non solo i partiti (tutti) ma pure i pseudoscienziati tipo i burioni, Bassetti, i Galli, che da 2 anni dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto. La mia linea di pensiero é praticamente la stessa di @raducioiu, di @Lex Hallelujah, di @evideon, cito loro perché meglio di me hanno esposto il pensiero più comune. Poi ovviamente incidono anche tutte le balle raccontate da ministri, pdc, e qualsiasi esponente politico, "chiudiamo oggi per salvare [festività a caso] per poi barricarci in casa puntualmente ogni volta.... Con i vaccini é la stessa cosa, prima dovevano di dover imporre il vaccino solo ai soggetti anziani o malati, poi tutti sopra X età, poi tutti sopra i 12 anni, oggi vogliono vaccinare pure sotto i 12, senza nessuna garanzia di togliere limitazioni, senza nessuna garanzia di evitare il contagio e di contagiare. 
Voi ci credete, e avete ragione a vaccinarvi, io, come molti altri abbiamo più paura degli effetti collaterali che del covid (che io, mia madre e la mia compagna abbiamo avuto e passato praticamente solo con qualche linea di febbre).


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì buonanotte...questa è la zona gialla fatta per l'estate dopo sei mesi di vita soffocata, perchè la gente era stufa.
> in autunno si torna a quella che era, aspetta e vedrai a breve con tanto di coprifuoco
> la gente ha fatto la propria ferietta e tornerà a farsi soffocare con le pile ricaricate...


Mi ripeto, la soluzione per evitare coprifuoco e lockdown è li, semplice, sicura e ( *per ora* ) efficace.

Dovessero tornare le restrizioni a causa dei non vaccinati, gli unici a potersi incazzare saranno gli stupidi che si sono vaccinati.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parlo esclusivamente per me, e per qualche mio conoscente, il problema é la totale mancanza di fiducia in chi da quasi 2 anni usa questa storia esclusivamente per farci politica, non solo i partiti (tutti) ma pure i pseudoscienziati tipo i burioni, Bassetti, i Galli, che da 2 anni dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto. La mia linea di pensiero é praticamente la stessa di @raducioiu, di @Lex Hallelujah, di @evideon, cito loro perché meglio di me hanno esposto il pensiero più comune. Poi ovviamente incidono anche tutte le balle raccontate da ministri, pdc, e qualsiasi esponente politico, "chiudiamo oggi per salvare [festività a caso] per poi barricarci in casa puntualmente ogni volta.... Con i vaccini é la stessa cosa, prima dovevano di dover imporre il vaccino solo ai soggetti anziani o malati, poi tutti sopra X età, poi tutti sopra i 12 anni, oggi vogliono vaccinare pure sotto i 12, senza nessuna garanzia di togliere limitazioni, senza nessuna garanzia di evitare il contagio e di contagiare.
> Voi ci credete, e avete ragione a vaccinarvi, io, come molti altri abbiamo più paura degli effetti collaterali che del covid (che io, mia madre e la mia compagna abbiamo avuto e passato praticamente solo con qualche linea di febbre).


io non è che non mi ponga domande, ad esempio ho varie perplessità sul green pass.
Il vaccino l'ho fatto ad occhi chiusi essenzialmente per due motivi:
- sarei ipocrita a rifiutarlo perché ho uno stile di vita tutt'altro che salutista;
- ho un sacco di conoscenti, spesso più giovani di me, che con gli effetti del long covid ancora ci convivono, tralasciando i vari genitori di amici che ci hanno rimesso la pelle da perfettamente sani.
Quello che mi lascia perplesso è che secondo molti dovremmo semplicemente lasciar correre, ma si è capito che non è una soluzione praticabile.


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è cosi facilmente raggiungibile, nel senso che in Lombardia i vaccinati sono davvero davvero tanti.
> In Emilia forse anche.
> 
> Vedremo, magari hai ragione, dovremmo fare un calcolo. Ma non so se ci siano dati disponibili.
> ...


Bisogna considerare che su 10 milioni di persone, tra no vax, persone che non possono vaccinarsi, bambini e persone sulle quali il vaccino non ha avuto effetto, si arriva facile a 1-1,5 milioni di persone "scoperte". Adesso abbiamo 4-5 nuovi ingressi al giorno e con 1-1,5 milioni di persone"scoperte", la stagione invernale con annessi e connessi, è un attimo arrivare a 15-20 nuovi ingressi al giorno. Moltissimo dipenderà da quante saranno le uscite giornaliere dalla TI(speriamo tante per trasferimenti in reparti ordinari!), ma mi sembra probabile che verremo colorati almeno di giallo.
A ogni modo, mi aspetto un aumento sia del numero dei contagi che dei ricoveri e dei decessi. In base agli studi condotti fino a ora, il vaccino dovrebbe consentirci di rompere il legame riassumibile con "aumento esponenziale dei contagi=aumento esponenziale dei ricoveri/decessi". Sperèm!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La cosa abbastanza allucinante che riscontro in giro (non mi riferisco unicamente a questo forum) è che quelli contrari al vaccino sono sostanzialmente gli stessi che poi sono contrari al lockdown. Io vorrei capire la soluzione a questo punto.


Io sono vaccino scettico (riferito esclusivamente al vaccino covid), però vorrei che in Italia si applicasse il modello australiano come ho detto più volte qui. Che poi è anche quello più "coerente". Vuoi tu stato che il virus non circoli più? Allora chiudi le frontiere.


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensa, pure per una banale aspirina hanno scoperto cose dopo tutti questi anni, figuriamoci per questo vaccino decisamente più complesso.
> 
> Quando prendo l'aspirina poi firmo un foglio?
> Se è la stessa cosa perché non mi fanno firmare la liberatoria quando prendo l'aspirina?
> ...


Ovvio che le statistiche americane sono lo specchio di una realtà diversa dalla nostra, ed in questo caso molto più "leggera" nello dispensare certe sostanze, basti pensare, oltre all'aspirina, al paracetamolo (Tachipirina), che viene venduto persino nei supermercati in bussolotti enormi pieni di compresse nemmeno fossero caramelle.
E siccome bastano alcune decine di compresse di paracetamolo per finire all'altro mondo, guarda caso in USA è tra le sostanze più usate in chi si suicida ...
Quanto alla complessità del vaccino, mi chiedo...chi te lo dice che sia più complesso dell'aspirina? Hai idea anche solo vagamente della complessità del meccanismo d'azione dell' acido acetilsalicilico?
Con quali competenze scientifiche hai affermato che sia "decisamente" più complesso?
Sinceramente, io mi sto stancando di affrontare queste diatribe.
No-vax, no-mask, complottisti e fauna varia.
Fate come vi pare.
Se non "vi fidate" della scienza allora fidatevi di Facebook, Twitter o del vostro intuito.
Vi auguro solo, sinceramente, e come sta spesso accadendo ultimamente, di non dover cambiare idea quando sia troppo tardi, magari intubati in un reparto di terapia intensiva.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sarà così se non mollano l'osso.
> Lo scopo non è vaccinare tutti. I NO Vax ci sono sempre stati e potrebbero essere tollerati. un 6-7% della popolazione scoperta è tollerabile.
> 
> Non lo è il 15% della popolazione solo perchè protestano contro il mondo.
> ...


I no vax sono centomila volendo stare larghi. Se mancano il 15% è perché il vaccinatore in divisa ha fallito. Del resto neanche è riuscito a rendere obbligatorio il vaccino in ambito sanitario. Nella mia casa di riposo (pubblica ma gestita da cooperativa privata) si è fatto: devi tirare fuori il certificato vaccinale, negli ospedali tiri fuori il green pagliac dopo un tampone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ovvio che le statistiche americane sono lo specchio di una realtà diversa dalla nostra, ed in questo caso molto più "leggera" nello dispensare certe sostanze, basti pensare, oltre all'aspirina, al paracetamolo (Tachipirina), che viene venduto persino nei supermercati in bussolotti enormi pieni di compresse nemmeno fossero caramelle.
> E siccome bastano alcune decine di compresse di paracetamolo per finire all'altro mondo, guarda caso in USA è tra le sostanze più usate in chi si suicida ...
> Quanto alla complessità del vaccino, mi chiedo...chi te lo dice che sia più complesso dell'aspirina? Hai idea anche solo vagamente della complessità del meccanismo d'azione dell' acido acetilsalicilico?
> Con quali competenze scientifiche hai affermato che sia "decisamente" più complesso?
> ...


Scusami, prima mi riporti la storia dell'aspirina per dimostrarmi che fa migliaia di morti ed è un farmaco "banale" (nell'accezione quotidiana, così sei contento ora) e di uso comune, poi dopo che ti ho fatto notare le perplessità a riguardo i dati USA te ne esci alla fine dandomi ragione visto il consumo eccessivo dei farmaci che fanno gli americani che ne comprano a pacchi. Se non ti avessi contestato la cosa avresti nicchiato e buttato li il dato di 16 mila morti in maniera pretestuale per dare supporto alle tue argomentazioni su basi sensazionalistiche e non reali che lasciava intendere che prendere ogni tanto l'aspirina portava alla morte 16 mila persone l'anno.

Adesso poi i vaccini sarebbero cose semplici e non complesse, qualcosa che va ad agire sul sistema immunitario è na roba da 4 soldi in pratica . Proprio ieri leggevo su un sito medico il fenomeno dell'ADE che possono causare i vaccini e dei meccanismi riguardo alla creazioni di anticorpi neutralizzanti e non e dei problemi che questi possono dare favorendo pure l'infezione invece di combatterla se vengono prodotti troppi "anticorpi sbagliati".
Se qualcuno ha interesse può fare ricerche personali, non abbreviato è "Antibody-dependent Enhancement". Non è roba complottistica, ma fenomeni che la scienza studia.

Poi la chiosa finale che fai "non vi fidate della scienza è n'altra roba pretestuale buttata li come la storia dell'aspirina, non mi fido degli scienziati in vista, non della scienza. Non è la stessa cosa.

Vogliamo andare a riprendere tutte le dichiarazioni contradditorie di questi due anni? C'è un elenco lunghissimo e di persone con ruoli molto importanti.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2021)

Però basta trattare come un ******* chi la pensa diversamente. Non tutta la scienza si è espressa in maniera favorevole ai vaccini e ha espresso certezze sui loro effetti. E i dubbi sui vaccini non nascono da facebook e twitter ma da fatti (poi per carità, si può discutere o meno di un fatto, delle correlazioni ecc.. ).
Ad esempio oggi il Corriere della Sera riporta della morte, dopo malesseri iniziati a seguito della vaccinazione di Moderna, di un ragazzino di 16 anni a Venezia. La Repubblica riporta che il ciclista Greg Van Avermaet ha iniziato ad avere problemi con il sistema immunitario dopo vaccino Pfizer. Sono solo i fatti più recenti.
Che poi "la scienza" di cui si parla sarebbe quella che diceva che Astrazeneca era ok per tutti e che quindi, diciamolo chiaramente, ha ingannato persone che sono morte per trombosi magari fidandosi di gente che faceva discorsi che si leggono dai fondamentalisti che vorrebbero il vaccino obbligatorio e che trattano come ritardati quelli che esprimono dubbi o reclamano la libertà di scelta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il modulo si fa firmare perché senza il consenso dell'interessato l'operatore che fisicamente somministra il vaccino commetterebbe un reato: nessuno può ficcare una siringa nel braccio senza il consenso della persona. Se l'aspirina fosse somministrabile solo con iniezione da parte di terzi, farebbero firmare il consenso anche per quella.


Non è vero, anni fa finì al pronto soccorso per una caduta in bici e il medico mi fece il richiamo dell'antitetanica vedendo che era passato del tempo (non sapevo neanche che andasse fatto il richiamo al tempo). Non ho firmato assolutamente nulla quando me la fece, fosse come dici te avrei dovuto firmare qualcosa.

Così come credo non si firmi nulla per una flebo o altri interventi di routine via ago


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quindi quando mi fanno una flebo firmo il consenso informato?


Quando si ricovera qualcuno in ospedale si fa firmare un modulo in cui dichiara il consenso per i tutti trattamenti necessari. Per legge, anche un infermiere che viene a casa a fare terapie per via endovenosa è tenuto a far firmare il modulo per il consenso.
Se ti hanno ficcato qualcosa in corpo senza il tuo consenso, puoi procedere con le denunce.

Sul discorso ADE, gli studi scientifici condotti fin qui hanno dimostrato che tutti i vaccini anti-COVID inducono la produzione di anticorpi neutralizzanti. Quindi il rischio ADE, sulla base dei dati scientifici attualmente disponibili, non esiste.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando si ricovera qualcuno in ospedale si fa firmare un modulo in cui dichiara il consenso per i tutti trattamenti necessari. Per legge, anche un infermiere che viene a casa a fare terapie per via endovenosa è tenuto a far firmare il modulo per il consenso.
> Se ti hanno ficcato qualcosa in corpo senza il tuo consenso, puoi procedere con le denunce.
> 
> Sul discorso ADE, gli studi scientifici condotti fin qui hanno dimostrato che tutti i vaccini anti-COVID inducono la produzione di anticorpi neutralizzanti. Quindi il rischio ADE, sulla base dei dati scientifici attualmente non esiste.


Guarda ho aggiornato il post perché mi è tornato in mente il vaccino per il tetano. Quindi in pratica il medico che mi ha fatto l'antitetanica così dal nulla ha commesso un reato?


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scusami, prima mi riporti la storia dell'aspirina per dimostrarmi che fa migliaia di morti ed è un farmaco "banale" (nell'accezione quotidiana, così sei contento ora) e di uso comune, poi dopo che ti ho fatto notare le perplessità a riguardo i dati USA te ne esci alla fine dandomi ragione visto il consumo eccessivo dei farmaci che fanno gli americani che ne comprano a pacchi. Se non ti avessi contestato la cosa avresti nicchiato e buttato li il dato di 16 mila morti in maniera pretestuale per dare supporto alle tue argomentazioni su basi sensazionalistiche e non reali che lasciava intendere che prendere ogni tanto l'aspirina portava alla morte 16 mila persone l'anno.
> 
> Adesso poi i vaccini sarebbero cose semplici e non complesse, qualcosa che va ad agire sul sistema immunitario è na roba da 4 soldi in pratica . Proprio ieri leggevo su un sito medico il fenomeno dell'ADE che possono causare i vaccini e dei meccanismi riguardo alla creazioni di anticorpi neutralizzanti e non e dei problemi che questi possono dare favorendo pure l'infezione invece di combatterla se vengono prodotti troppi "anticorpi sbagliati".
> Se qualcuno ha interesse può fare ricerche personali, non abbreviato è "Antibody-dependent Enhancement". Non è roba complottistica, ma fenomeni che la scienza studia.
> ...


Hai vinto tu.
Io ho chiuso con queste discussioni.
Ormai ho capito che tentare di ragionare con chi è contrario ai vaccini è come tentare di far capire ai terrapiattisti che il nostro pianeta è rotondo.
Vedremo a tempo debito chi avrà fatto la scelta giusta.
Buon proseguimento.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è si credo che piu o meno la lettura sia giusta
> 
> in realtà io credo che l'obbligo vero non lo metteranno mai anche perchè oltre che sollevare dubbi giuridici (presumo)sarebbe anche di difficile realizzazione..che fai entri nelle case e vaccini con la forza?
> 
> ...


E tu sei pronto a farti una bella sega pensando a ciò, bravo. Godi, godi.


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Guarda ho aggiornato il post perché mi è tornato in mente il vaccino per il tetano. Quindi in pratica il medico che mi ha fatto l'antitetanica così dal nulla ha commesso un reato?


Non so quando sia successo né quali fossero le norme vigenti all’epoca dei fatti.
In base alle leggi vigenti oggi, se ti ha informato e tu hai accettato, il medico non ha commesso nessun reato perché il tuo consenso l’ha avuto, anche se potrebbe avere difficoltà a dimostrarlo non avendo il foglio di carta firmato. 
Poi, se è una cosa successa con le leggi attualmente in vigore e se non ti ha fatto firmare nulla lui personalmente, è certo che tu abbia firmato qualcosa all’arrivo in pronto soccorso(a meno che non fossi in stato di incoscienza) e che il vaccino rientrasse tra i trattamenti da fare(probabilmente avrai avuto qualche taglio o ferita).


----------



## MasterGorgo (1 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da domani, *mercoledì 1 settembre*, il *greenpass *sarà *obbligatorio *anche per i *trasporti *(*aerei, pullman, treni* e per gli ultimi due non è richiesta la certificazione verde per quanto riguarda il trasporto locale), *scuole e università*.


Bella la lettera degli studenti di Bergamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Hai vinto tu.
> Io ho chiuso con queste discussioni.
> Vedremo a tempo debito chi avrà fatto la scelta giusta.
> Buon proseguimento.


Accetto la resa e proseguo con piacere come da te augurato. Buona serata


sunburn ha scritto:


> Non so quando sia successo né quali fossero le norme vigenti all’epoca dei fatti.
> In base alle leggi vigenti oggi, se ti ha informato e tu hai accettato, il medico non ha commesso nessun reato perché il tuo consenso l’ha avuto, anche se potrebbe avere difficoltà a dimostrarlo non avendo il foglio di carta firmato.
> Poi, se è una cosa successa con le leggi attualmente in vigore e se non ti ha fatto firmare nulla lui personalmente, è certo che tu abbia firmato qualcosa all’arrivo in pronto soccorso(a meno che non fossi in stato di incoscienza) e che il vaccino rientrasse tra i trattamenti da fare(probabilmente avrai avuto qualche taglio o ferita).



Mi stavano mettendo i punti e il dottore mi spara l'antitetanica nel braccio, al che gli ho chiesto cos'è? E lui mi ha detto che era appunto l'antitetanica. Gli ho chiesto come mai e lui mi ha spiegato che va fatto il richiamo ogni 10 anni. Ora questo non mi pare proprio consenso. Sia chiaro io non ce l'ho col medico e non gli rimprovero nulla anzi, ma la storia che racconti tu mi pare più una di quelle cose sulla carta che di fatto la realtà smentisce. Di sicuro anche sapendo queste cose non andrei a fare causa al medico per l'antitetanica sparata così e penso che la maggioranza delle persone faccia uguale per tante cose.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però basta trattare come un ******* chi la pensa diversamente. Non tutta la scienza si è espressa in maniera favorevole ai vaccini e ha espresso certezze sui loro effetti. E i dubbi sui vaccini non nascono da facebook e twitter ma da fatti (poi per carità, si può discutere o meno di un fatto, delle correlazioni ecc.. ).
> Ad esempio oggi il Corriere della Sera riporta della morte, dopo malesseri iniziati a seguito della vaccinazione di Moderna, di un ragazzino di 16 anni a Venezia. La Repubblica riporta che il ciclista Greg Van Avermaet ha iniziato ad avere problemi con il sistema immunitario dopo vaccino Pfizer. Sono solo i fatti più recenti.
> Che poi "la scienza" di cui si parla sarebbe quella che diceva che Astrazeneca era ok per tutti e che quindi, diciamolo chiaramente, ha ingannato persone che sono morte per trombosi magari fidandosi di gente che faceva discorsi che si leggono dai fondamentalisti che vorrebbero il vaccino obbligatorio e che trattano come ritardati quelli che esprimono dubbi o reclamano la libertà di scelta.


Post da mettere fisso in alto in bacheca, alla faccia di chi dice "fidatevi della scienza". Sì, ma quale scienza? Quella che davanti al covid s'è scoperta comprensibilmente goffa e contraddittoria?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Post da mettere fisso in alto in bacheca, alla faccia di chi dice "fidatevi della scienza". Sì, ma quale scienza? Quella che davanti al covid s'è scoperta comprensibilmente goffa e contraddittoria?


Come scritto prima la scienza è una cosa, gli "scienziati" sono altra. Tanti fanno finta di non capire per portare acqua al proprio mulino e in questo modo denigrare gli altri, perché essere contro la scienza è una cosa, non fidarsi del Burioni di turno è tutt'altra.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E tu sei pronto a farti una bella sega pensando a ciò, bravo. Godi, godi.


è un commento sciocco questo te ne rendi conto anche da solo penso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è un commento sciocco questo te ne rendi conto anche da solo penso


Ah si? Per l'enfasi con cui hai scritto, con tanto di presa per il culo finale e augurio che i "no vax" (nonostante si siano fatti tutti gli altri vaccini) vadoano a fare gli eremiti in campagna a me pareva che tu fossi letteralmente con il ***** in una mano. 

Ma tranquillo, meglio fare l'eremita in campagna che avere a che fare con esseri(non umani, perché l'umanità è altra roba) come voi


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però basta trattare come un ******* chi la pensa diversamente. Non tutta la scienza si è espressa in maniera favorevole ai vaccini e ha espresso certezze sui loro effetti. E i dubbi sui vaccini non nascono da facebook e twitter ma da fatti (poi per carità, si può discutere o meno di un fatto, delle correlazioni ecc.. ).
> Ad esempio oggi il Corriere della Sera riporta della morte, dopo malesseri iniziati a seguito della vaccinazione di Moderna, di un ragazzino di 16 anni a Venezia. La Repubblica riporta che il ciclista Greg Van Avermaet ha iniziato ad avere problemi con il sistema immunitario dopo vaccino Pfizer. Sono solo i fatti più recenti.
> Che poi "la scienza" di cui si parla sarebbe quella che diceva che Astrazeneca era ok per tutti e che quindi, diciamolo chiaramente, ha ingannato persone che sono morte per trombosi magari fidandosi di gente che faceva discorsi che si leggono dai fondamentalisti che vorrebbero il vaccino obbligatorio e che trattano come ritardati quelli che esprimono dubbi o reclamano la libertà di scelta.


Il fondamentalismo potrebbe benissimo anche essere quello dei no-vax o no-mask e robe simili... perché dovrebbe esserlo solo nei confronti di chi riterrebbe necessario l'obbligo della vaccinazione?
La storia è piena di situazioni nelle quali è stata imposta la somministrazione di vaccini, senza tutto il casino che sta succedendo adesso col covid.
Purtroppo, e ripeto quanto già detto, viviamo in un'epoca di doping informativo, ed anche DIS-informativo.
Una volta, quando non c'erano né internet né gli smartphone, la gente si fidava anche del proprio medico di famiglia.
Se il dottore ti diceva di fare una cosa la facevi e basta, senza tante seghe mentali.
Adesso, col devastante tam tam mediatico che esiste al giorno d'oggi, chiunque viene messo in discussione, nella migliore delle ipotesi, o vituperato alla grande pur essendo un medico specializzato come virologo, immunologo od altro.
Scienziati considerati "pagliacci", "incompetenti" o addirittura "criminali" da gente che non ha la benché minima competenza scientifica.
Detto ciò, io non considero di certo "ritardati mentali" i dubbiosi o indecisi che dir si voglia.
Più che altro, penso che in diversi casi siano vittime di quanto detto sopra.
Sono strasicuro che solo vent'anni fa un caos simile non sarebbe accaduto.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah si? Per l'enfasi con cui hai scritto, con tanto di presa per il culo finale e augurio che i "no vax" (nonostante si siano fatti tutti gli altri vaccini) vadoano a fare gli eremiti in campagna a me pareva che tu fossi letteralmente con il ***** in una mano.
> 
> Ma tranquillo, meglio fare l'eremita in campagna che avere a che fare con esseri(non umani, perché l'umanità è altra roba) come voi


che enfasi? ho scritto quello che credo che faranno..e non credo di essere molto lontano dalla realtà

in finale era un pò una battuta ma nemmeno tanto..

comunque io mi farò una sega quando (e se) usciremo dalla pandemia..il resto sono chiacchere

forse a qualcuno sfugge che questa situazione non piace a nessuno e sta danneggiando tutti...si vax no vax si mask ecc


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2021)

Gli scienziati sono considerati pagliacci perché si sono comportati da prostitute: chi non ha la memoria da pesce rosso si ricorda di loro. Erano gli scienziati a dire "il vero virus è il razzismo" e "abbraccia un cinese"...anche i politici lo hanno detto ma solo dopo essersi accodati agli scienziati. Idem per la resistenza alle chiusure: Conte e Speranza volevano chiudere gli aeroporti già ai primi di gennaio ma gli scienziati si sono messi contro. Tachipirina e vigile attesa non è farina del sacco di Speranza che è incapace ma su queste cose ha delegato.
Abbiamo la comunità scientifica più politicizzata del mondo e anche quella più clientelare, non mi pare si senta parlare dei baroni dell'Islanda che controllano il mondo medico mandandoci solo gli amichetti. Persino DURANTE la crisi del covid abbiamo avuto medici italiani che sono andati a lavorare all'estero in massa!
Poi ovvio che ci sono i settari (fra quarantamila e centomila no vax in tutta Italia) che insultano tutti i medici, però non se li fila nessuno, tra l'altro essere no vax militante è un vizietto da ricchi. La maggior parte degli scienziati insultati sono baroni con tantissima visibilità che hanno usato metodi da untori e si sono creati clientele invece di tutelare la salute.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli scienziati sono considerati pagliacci perché si sono comportati da prostitute: chi non ha la memoria da pesce rosso si ricorda di loro. Erano gli scienziati a dire "il vero virus è il razzismo" e "abbraccia un cinese"...anche i politici lo hanno detto ma solo dopo essersi accodati agli scienziati. Idem per la resistenza alle chiusure: *Conte e Speranza volevano chiudere gli aeroporti già ai primi di gennaio ma gli scienziati si sono messi contro*. Tachipirina e vigile attesa non è farina del sacco di Speranza che è incapace ma su queste cose ha delegato.
> Abbiamo la comunità scientifica più politicizzata del mondo e anche quella più clientelare, non mi pare si senta parlare dei baroni dell'Islanda che controllano il mondo medico mandandoci solo gli amichetti. Persino DURANTE la crisi del covid abbiamo avuto medici italiani che sono andati a lavorare all'estero in massa!
> Poi ovvio che ci sono i settari (fra quarantamila e centomila no vax in tutta Italia) che insultano tutti i medici, però non se li fila nessuno, tra l'altro essere no vax militante è un vizietto da ricchi. La maggior parte degli scienziati insultati sono baroni con tantissima visibilità che hanno usato metodi da untori e si sono creati clientele invece di tutelare la salute.


Tutto giusto tranne la parte sottolineata .
Vorrei ricordare che quando la Cina costruì in fretta e furia gli ospedali,qui in Italia la presero tutti alla leggera.
Primi fra tutti proprio Conte e Speranza.

Non dimentichiamo che per Speranza la situazione era tutta sotto controllo,avevamo i migliori ospedali d'europa e che le parole di Salvini (quando accennava all'imminente arrivo del covid anche in Europa) era solo propaganda leghista.
Solo dopo la scoperta della coppia di turisti cinesi (positivi al covid) si presero decisioni più drastiche.

E dato che si parla degli inizi della pandemia,vorrei anche ricordare questa chicca di uno dei tanti virologi italiani diventati superstar,in questo caso Burioni : "In Italia il rischio è 0"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I no vax sono centomila volendo stare larghi. Se mancano il 15% è perché il vaccinatore in divisa ha fallito. Del resto neanche è riuscito a rendere obbligatorio il vaccino in ambito sanitario. Nella mia casa di riposo (pubblica ma gestita da cooperativa privata) si è fatto: devi tirare fuori il certificato vaccinale, negli ospedali tiri fuori il green pagliac dopo un tampone.



Vedremo. Alla fine questi pagliacci si piegheranno o si spezzeranno.

Ci siamo stufati di questi capricci.

La devono piantare o tra un pó a calci nel sedere a fare il giro del paese.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Vedremo. Alla fine questi pagliacci si piegheranno o si spezzeranno.
> 
> Ci siamo stufati di questi capricci.
> 
> La devono piantare o tra un pó a calci nel sedere a fare il giro del paese.*


Ti hanno iniettato anche un pò di odio oltre il vaccino,eh ?  
Occhio che queste continue minacce potrebbero invertire rotta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti hanno iniettato anche un pò di odio oltre il vaccino,eh ?
> Occhio che queste continue minacce potrebbero invertire rotta


Lascialo stare, zosimo è una sentenza al contrario. Se qualcuno ha dubbi su tutte le vicende odierne basta andare contro quello che dice lui. Sono anni che leggo ciò che scrive e non ne ha mai beccata una. Ma seriamente, non tanto per dire.
Mi è rimasto impresso dai tempi della sua strenua difesa delle prestazioni di Kalinic al Milan


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2021)

Penso che ormai si sia detto tutto. Rimando al nuovo topic sull'argomento Green Pass Green Pass: scontro nel governo, Lega vota contro. 

Per me si può chiudere qui, se @admin è d'accordo.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto tranne la parte sottolineata .
> Vorrei ricordare che quando la Cina costruì in fretta e furia gli ospedali,qui in Italia la presero tutti alla leggera.
> Primi fra tutti proprio Conte e Speranza.
> 
> ...


Mancava proprio il protocollo epidemiologico (hanno confermato quello di più di dieci anni fa cambiando la data) oltre ad avere il centro epidemiologico smantellato da Ricciardi stesso in epoca Renzi. Però ricordo che buona parte della politica era per la chiusura. La Lega lo chiedeva da subito e forse senza il PD in mezzo si chiudeva un po'prima ma alla fine i voli con la Cina si sono chiusi a fine gennaio con parecchio anticipo verso gli altri paesi europei (in Germania volavano da Wuhan a Berlino anche a inizio marzo nonostante la vulgata "eeeh i cinesi hanno fatto il lockdown sul serio")....e dopo la chiusura dei voli diretti con la Cina la comunità scientifica italiana ha attaccato il governo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti hanno iniettato anche un pò di odio oltre il vaccino,eh ?
> Occhio che queste continue minacce potrebbero invertire rotta



Deve essere chiaro che la gente arrabbiata non é solo chi non vuole usare il Green pass.

Qui sta quasi passando il concetto che gli arrabbiati sono solo coloro che non vogliono vaccinarsi e a cui é richiesto il Green Pass.

Ti assicuro che sta via via aumentando la rabbia di quelle persone che finora hanno osservato il fenomeno dei NO TUTTO con un pó di condiscendenza. “Vabbé, sono come dei bambini capricciosi che non capiscono un cavolo é fanno i capricci, ci vuole pazienza”…. Un pó cosí.

Ecco, adesso i bambini sono 6 ore che urlano e sbraitano ininterrotti e hanno iniziato a lanciare le cose rompendo oggetti in casa. La gente “ragionevole” sta iniziando veramente ad averne le scatole piene e tra un pó volano gli sculaccioni.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2021)

Ma sbraitare è loro diritto e non fa arrabbiare nessuno. Fa arrabbiare che questo 0,1% influenza la politica un po'come i capricci lgbt che lo mettono nel didietro grazie ai loro amichetti politici al restante 99,9% della popolazione....ma questa è scelta della politica (puntualmente a favore delle sette e contro la gente comune, si dicono fieri di essere contro il "populismo") non è che di per sé queste lobby hanno questo potere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mancava proprio il protocollo epidemiologico (hanno confermato quello di più di dieci anni fa cambiando la data) oltre ad avere il centro epidemiologico smantellato da Ricciardi stesso in epoca Renzi. Però ricordo che buona parte della politica era per la chiusura. La Lega lo chiedeva da subito e forse senza il PD in mezzo si chiudeva un po'prima ma alla fine i voli con la Cina si sono chiusi a fine gennaio con parecchio anticipo verso gli altri paesi europei (in Germania volavano da Wuhan a Berlino anche a inizio marzo nonostante la vulgata "eeeh i cinesi hanno fatto il lockdown sul serio")....e dopo la chiusura dei voli diretti con la Cina la comunità scientifica italiana ha attaccato il governo.



Infatti io che ho volato un paio di volte in Germania a Febbraio avevo il volo pieno di Cinesi, peeché chiudere i voli diretti é inutile se poi basta fare scalo ed entrano tranquillamente. Noi, quando serve evitare la quarantena in UK, voliamo su Dublino, prendiamo li l’auto, andiamo a Belfast e ci imbarchiamo. Nessun controllo. Non puoi fermare il mare con le mani.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Settembre 2021)

Ma quindi io, che questo sabato 4 settembre devo spostarmi da Piombino all'Isola d'Elba con il traghetto, devo farlo o no il tampone?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quindi io, che questo sabato 4 settembre devo spostarmi da Piombino all'Isola d'Elba con il traghetto, devo farlo o no il tampone?



Per il traghetto dovrebbe essere obbligatorio già da ieri.
Fai un tampone e per 48 ore dovresti essere a posto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quindi io, che questo sabato 4 settembre devo spostarmi da Piombino all'Isola d'Elba con il traghetto, devo farlo o no il tampone?


No. E' un trasporto non interregionale quindi non serve.
Serve solo se con il trasporto marittimo cambi regione con l'eccezione dello stretto di Messina nel quale, comunque, non serve.

"navi e traghetti adibiti a servizi di trasporto interregionale, ad esclusione di quelli impiegati per i collegamenti marittimi nello Stretto di Messina"


----------



## LukeLike (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No. E' un trasporto non interregionale quindi non serve.
> Serve solo se con il trasporto marittimo cambi regione con l'eccezione dello stretto di Messina nel quale, comunque, non serve.
> 
> "navi e traghetti adibiti a servizi di trasporto interregionale, ad esclusione di quelli impiegati per i collegamenti marittimi nello Stretto di Messina"


Ah grazie! In pratica mi tocca farlo lo stesso per spostarmi dalla Campania alla Toscana in treno, ma dovevo scegliere il giorno in base al fatto che sarebbe servito o meno per il traghetto! A questo punto lo faccio domani!


----------

